# The CP/CM Costume Pictures Thread



## MarinaAndCharlie

Post pictures of you and your friends in your CM costumes with a description of where you work in WDW!


----------



## glendalais

I don't have any pictures, personally. But there is a video on YouTube with a good amount of pictures:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtGjyBtYVhc

It's made by (I'm assuming) a DLR CM. The Teal Pants reference at the end refers to the (ugly) Teal Pants that used to be part of most Tomorrowland Costumes at Disneyland Park.


----------



## browneyedgal

glendalais said:


> I don't have any pictures, personally. But there is a video on YouTube with a good amount of pictures:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtGjyBtYVhc
> 
> It's made by (I'm assuming) a DLR CM. The Teal Pants reference at the end refers to the (ugly) Teal Pants that used to be part of most Tomorrowland Costumes at Disneyland Park.



Thanks for the link!

But wow, I never realized how unattractive the CM costumes are D: .....


----------



## jeffwayne12

Hands down this is simply the hottest CM costume, I don't know if they have it at WDW but its here at DL.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Sweet pants! haha.


----------



## Joanna71985

Here is me with my current costume:


----------



## sandybobandy

Awwww Jo you look so cute!


----------



## Joanna71985

sandybobandy said:


> Awwww Jo you look so cute!



Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

That video gave me a headache with all of those quick zooms - eww.


----------



## Tiffanova

This is the costume for Epcot Futureworld North Merchandise (Strollers and Giftstop/Package Pick-Up).  It's also what the CMs at the Main Entrance wear.


----------



## MKandy

Do most of the costumes have shorts and long pants and/or short sleeve or long sleeve shirts?  Or are most costumes all have long pants and/or long sleeve shirts?


----------



## Tiffanova

Most indoor-only locations make you wear pants.  The area I worked in was both indoors and outdoors, so you had a choice between pants or shorts.  It's hard to say what "most" of the costumes are like; they're so varied.


----------



## Jules76126

So this was the outfit for Spaceship Earth back in the spring of 2007. It was very hot and not at all comfortable. Luckily they have since gotten new outfits. I heard that they are cooler although they aren't any more fashionable then this.


----------



## TTAunload

My Tomorrowland attractions costume. We didn't have a choice of long or short pants, just long, so it gets a little hot wearing them in the summer at outdoor positions. I don't have any pictures of the costume I wore at the Grand Floridian but it was just a forest green polo with khaki long pants.


----------



## DisneyL8T

I worked in three different merchandise locations in EPCOT Future World South.
Club Cool (All of my CP coworker friends and I on Christmas):





Art of Disney (Me messing around after closing):





And Pin Central (My coworker Matthew):





My favorite costume was Club Cool just because I didn't have to tuck in my shirt and it was really comfy. I hated the Pins costume, it was so blah and the shorts fit me horribly. Everyone always complimented me on my tie when I was in Art of Disney.


----------



## thadarkslayer

All Star Front Desk style.  It was definitely not the worst costume in the world, and it was fairly comfortable.  We also had the option to wear shorts or pants.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Those look like little kid pajamas! How cute!


----------



## Sorahana

My Expedition: Everest outfit. We could choose to wear pants, a parka (when it was cold it was a blessing), a turtleneck underneath the shirt. I miss this outfit so much, lol.


----------



## taeclarke

Lol...*DisneyL8T*, You must have gotten there right after I left i was there spring 06 Future World South.  Club Cool was also my favorite outfit but I must say I enjoyed working in AOD.  Question...were Debbie and Steen still working in AOD when you left?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Are the costumes mostly made out of comfortable materials? Cotton?


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Are the costumes mostly made out of comfortable materials? Cotton?



They're not that uncomfortable, but they're definitely not made of natural fibers. The newer pieces will be stiff, whereas if you get ones that have been washed millions of times, then it'll be softer.


----------



## onelostsockie

World of Disney in Downtown Disney (I'm on the far right)
These costumes were not comfy! But I think it was mainly because I could never find my size. Some of the pants were old and very recycled (some said epcot on the tags). The # that was supposed to stand for the length, meant nothing. For the women, the style assumes the ladies have small waists and HUGE butts and hips. I always said if I wanted to steal something, all I had to do was stuff it down my pants. Haha! I found 2 pairs that fit "well," I kept them and washed them myself. The shirts in Disney are made "unisex", so if you have a bigger bust area, you have to go up a size in shirts so they won't gap. 
*When I first started, the trainers told us: "You'll be working so hard, you won't care what you are wearing!" It was so true.*





When I first started, they didn't have enough costumes! I had to get pants that were too big and too short. And my shirt was 2 Sizes big and I had to get long sleeves in August. I found it pretty humorous!  




(BTW, that is a lovely Vista Way couch in the background...before we slip covered it!)

 Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique in Downtown Disney 
It was comfy for the most part. It was awesome because the costume was made to fit women's curves. The elastic in the sleeves bothered me a bit. The vest was heavy and could be hot some days when working in the back stock area. My roommate worked in the Boutique at MK and had the same skirt and shiney shirt. Only her vest was a blue shade and styled slightly different. 





Look how well we made over this princess!:




Joking


----------



## jara1528

Hope nobody minds if I crash the party.  I was on the CP back in 1991.  I worked tickets at EPCOT Center, as it was known back then.  Our costumes were definitely not comfortable.  They were 100% polyester, or at least they felt like it. 
Here I am at International Gateway.  This costume was the lesser of the two evils.





Here are some other cast members hanging out in the front office.  Take note of the spiffy, silver jacket. 





Here is a lady I worked with who was super skinny.  I drew an arrow to the seams that ran down the front (and back) of the thigh.  They were soooo unflattering to those of us that had a little meat on our bones.


----------



## natty41

hardest, heavest and uber expensive...but still one cool toy


----------



## Sorahana

natty41 said:


> hardest, heavest and uber expensive...but still one cool toy



I wanted to "be friends with" him *points to your sig* so bad but it didn't happen =/.


----------



## Em126

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Are the costumes mostly made out of comfortable materials? Cotton?



 Bwahahaha.....  I just checked out a new costume today and I was surprised that two parts of it were _only_ 65% polyester...the third part of the costume was 80%!  It's like wearing an outfit made out of a paper grocery bag, lol.  But I do look pretty magical in it!


----------



## MistressOfAllEvil

Joanna71985 said:


> Here is me with my current costume:



I know you Joanna!    You were one of my friend's roommate's in Fall 06.  And we worked one or two shifts at MK together.  I was in Main St. ops and Entertainment.

Anyhow... here's my Main St. costume...  including a mens vest b/c by the time I got it long enough in the womens it was also wide enough for three of me.  With the hat, I was a conductor on the train.  Without the hat I worked PAC.


----------



## Mermaid_Ariel

Just sneaking in to say you guys look like you're having so much fun for it being work!


----------



## Joanna71985

MistressOfAllEvil said:


> I know you Joanna!    You were one of my friend's roommate's in Fall 06.  And we worked one or two shifts at MK together.  I was in Main St. ops and Entertainment.



Really?? Who? My Fall 06 roomies have been my favorite roomies so far.

Did we work together doing Ops or Entertainment? I loved picking up PAC shifts. In fact, I still have some friends there. And I miss Character Attendant so much (I just got back from working).


----------



## MistressOfAllEvil

Joanna71985 said:


> Really?? Who? My Fall 06 roomies have been my favorite roomies so far.



Ali...



> Did we work together doing Ops or Entertainment? I loved picking up PAC shifts. In fact, I still have some friends there. And I miss Character Attendant so much (I just got back from working).



We worked together doing Entertianment.  You were my attendant!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Em126 said:


> Bwahahaha.....  I just checked out a new costume today and I was surprised that two parts of it were _only_ 65% polyester...the third part of the costume was 80%!  It's like wearing an outfit made out of a paper grocery bag, lol.  But I do look pretty magical in it!



Oh man, thats terribly unfortunate... and cruel!!!

Remind me if I ever win the lottery, to submit a huge chunk of it to updating CM costumes. haha. 

Do you guys feel that its sooo uncomfortable that its distracting from your job?


----------



## Jules76126

my costume was polyester like everyone else. It was extremely uncomfortable except for in the summer. It was really warm out the material would stick to you and feel kind of scratchy. Plus they werent cool at all. But it was doable and I worked during July and August. Basically dont except to be setting a fashion statement while there.


----------



## Joanna71985

MistressOfAllEvil said:


> Ali...
> 
> 
> 
> We worked together doing Entertianment.  You were my attendant!



Aww, I miss Ali. She was great.



Do you remember where we worked?


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

I am not a CP but I was FT at Disney until February and am now Seasonal. I am college-aged so i figured I count in this post 

*most* of the people in this photo are actually CPs or IPs. This is our Fantasyland attractions costume, complete with the Pooh-skin coat!





Me in the Pirate&Princess Party costume (for treat runner):





Me n my friend Everett (who used to be a CP but turned FT) in the great Movie Ride costume (I HATE this one...you will see why below)





Me in the preferred version of GMR-oldskool!!!





If there are any IPs out there here are some of your costumes:




^^^There is the male UK (THAT is my fiance ), female UK, female Norway, female Mexico, and i *think* the last female is Japan. Not positive.





^^Female Norway, Male UK lovestruc ), male germany, and male Morracco


----------



## shastatikipunch

YouJustBideYourTime! said:


> I am not a CP but I was FT at Disney until February and am now Seasonal. I am college-aged so i figured I count in this post
> 
> *most* of the people in this photo are actually CPs or IPs. This is our Fantasyland attractions costume, complete with the Pooh-skin coat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in the Pirate&Princess Party costume (for treat runner):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me n my friend Everett (who used to be a CP but turned FT) in the great Movie Ride costume (I HATE this one...you will see why below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in the preferred version of GMR-oldskool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are any IPs out there here are some of your costumes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^There is the male UK (THAT is my fiance ), female UK, female Norway, female Mexico, and i *think* the last female is Japan. Not positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Female Norway, Male UK lovestruc ), male germany, and male Morracco



I think we had you as our tour guide for the GMR in July. I remember Everett was our tour guide in May. I was wondering why alot of the cast members for GMR wear their pins almost on their shoulder, I just noticed it a lot the last time we were there in July.


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

shastatikipunch said:


> I think we had you as our tour guide for the GMR in July. I remember Everett was our tour guide in May. I was wondering why alot of the cast members for GMR wear their pins almost on their shoulder, I just noticed it a lot the last time we were there in July.



I bet those were the best shows of your life! No don't answer that  

hahahahaha that's because that is where the geniuses who designed that "lovely" and "comfortable" costume decided to put our name-badge slots (where some costumes have the little holes and you are suppsoed to put your badge pin through them) and we were told we must use them I hate this costume. lol.


----------



## shastatikipunch

YouJustBideYourTime! said:


> I bet those were the best shows of your life! No don't answer that
> 
> hahahahaha that's because that is where the geniuses who designed that "lovely" and "comfortable" costume decided to put our name-badge slots (where some costumes have the little holes and you are suppsoed to put your badge pin through them) and we were told we must use them I hate this costume. lol.



Hahaha, you and Everett were really good, I've been to Disney about 3 times in the past year and a half and I only had one girl on that ride who was terrible, I don't remember her name but she sped through most the lines to the point where you couldn't understand her and just didn't even seem to enjoy it. The new costumes I think look kind of cool, I can see how the older ones fit the theme better, but the thing with the nametag looks really weird. At first I thought somebody probably just didn't realize where they placed it and then i noticed it on multiple people and I was like "wait a minute......maybe thats how they're supposed to wear them?" haha


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

shastatikipunch said:


> Hahaha, you and Everett were really good, I've been to Disney about 3 times in the past year and a half and I only had one girl on that ride who was terrible, I don't remember her name but she sped through most the lines to the point where you couldn't understand her and just didn't even seem to enjoy it. The new costumes I think look kind of cool, I can see how the older ones fit the theme better, but the thing with the nametag looks really weird. At first I thought somebody probably just didn't realize where they placed it and then i noticed it on multiple people and I was like "wait a minute......maybe thats how they're supposed to wear them?" haha



The people who designed our new costumes had NEVER BEEN TO GMR AT ALL 

Consider this:

Our old costume (besides fitting them theme and being cute IMHO) had short sleeves inside and a shirt to go over it outside-a choice of long or short.
Wonder why?
GMR is one of the only rides lacking that beautiful AC Disney attractions are known for, due to our high level of explosive substances used in the show!!!

The people finally came to see the ride AFTER the cosumtes were in use and asked a CM if they liked it. They said no. The designer asks why. The designer says, "We gave you guys long sleeves inside because all Disney rides have high airconditioning!" O_O 

Also the jackets make some of our blocking difficult and look silly. As in, raising your arms when the Sheriff points his gun at you? I'm sure you can imagine what that looks like if you hadn't already seen it, and if your sleeves are tight it is very uncomfortable. We don't really have a choice when it comes to what size to wear because it needs to fit properly but these aren't tailored like a suit jacket is supposed to be, obviously, since everyone shares them.

It SQUASHES my chest because my chest is too large for a S but my body is too small for a M...

We have no hat indoors any longer but still have an outdoor hat so hat hair on the shows is an issue

Among other complaints

lol


----------



## shastatikipunch

YouJustBideYourTime! said:


> The people who designed our new costumes had NEVER BEEN TO GMR AT ALL
> 
> Consider this:
> 
> Our old costume (besides fitting them theme and being cute IMHO) had short sleeves inside and a shirt to go over it outside-a choice of long or short.
> Wonder why?
> GMR is one of the only rides lacking that beautiful AC Disney attractions are known for, due to our high level of explosive substances used in the show!!!
> 
> The people finally came to see the ride AFTER the cosumtes were in use and asked a CM if they liked it. They said no. The designer asks why. The designer says, "We gave you guys long sleeves inside because all Disney rides have high airconditioning!" O_O
> 
> Also the jackets make some of our blocking difficult and look silly. As in, raising your arms when the Sheriff points his gun at you? I'm sure you can imagine what that looks like if you hadn't already seen it, and if your sleeves are tight it is very uncomfortable. We don't really have a choice when it comes to what size to wear because it needs to fit properly but these aren't tailored like a suit jacket is supposed to be, obviously, since everyone shares them.
> 
> It SQUASHES my chest because my chest is too large for a S but my body is too small for a M...
> 
> We have no hat indoors any longer but still have an outdoor hat so hat hair on the shows is an issue
> 
> Among other complaints
> 
> lol



Oh, that is pretty lame, I actually never realized there was no AC in there. Question, do you guys just put the vehicles in gear on the ride? Cause last year when "Mugsy" took over at one point (I think right during the Raiders Scene) the car broke down for a few minutes and wouldn't move she played around with it for a bit and then it started working again, it was pretty impressive cause she managed to stay in character the entire time, also do you guys swap who hosts and who does the Gangster or Cowboy parts?


----------



## figment82

Ewww...when did they switch costumes?  That's so depressing; the GMR costumes were one of my favorites!  Who would think ANYONE working at Disney needs to be in a long-sleeve jacket???

Also I *think* the girl in your "international" picture that you thought was from Japan is actually in the Mexico uniform, not that it really matters, and I could be wrong!


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

figment82 said:


> Ewww...when did they switch costumes?  That's so depressing; the GMR costumes were one of my favorites!  Who would think ANYONE working at Disney needs to be in a long-sleeve jacket???
> 
> Also I *think* the girl in your "international" picture that you thought was from Japan is actually in the Mexico uniform, not that it really matters, and I could be wrong!


Nah Mexico is the pretty dress. The one in the wrap-type shirt is the one Im not sure about.


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> Oh, that is pretty lame, I actually never realized there was no AC in there. Question, do you guys just put the vehicles in gear on the ride? Cause last year when "Mugsy" took over at one point (I think right during the Raiders Scene) the car broke down for a few minutes and wouldn't move she played around with it for a bit and then it started working again, it was pretty impressive cause she managed to stay in character the entire time, also do you guys swap who hosts and who does the Gangster or Cowboy parts?



You have to be specially trained for the gangster/cpwboy parts. So I would imagine they would do that role all day, since they are in a different costume.


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

shastatikipunch said:


> Oh, that is pretty lame, I actually never realized there was no AC in there. Question, do you guys just put the vehicles in gear on the ride? Cause last year when "Mugsy" took over at one point (I think right during the Raiders Scene) the car broke down for a few minutes and wouldn't move she played around with it for a bit and then it started working again, it was pretty impressive cause she managed to stay in character the entire time, also do you guys swap who hosts and who does the Gangster or Cowboy parts?



We start, stop the vehicles and put them in diffeernt speeds but do not steer them. the longer you work there you learn more about how the car works so perhaps your Mugsy knew  bit about the ride vehicle from experience. Also there are simple resets were are all trained on so that's more likely what Mugsy was doing.

We can be trained in both character roles and tour guide roles but you need to be around for a few months to get trained in character roles. unfortunately I had to leave before I got trained as GMR characters-I really really want to do those roles they are a blast and you get real gun and pyrotechnic training 



			
				joanna71985 said:
			
		

> You have to be specially trained for the gangster/cowboy parts. So I would imagine they would do that role all day, since they are in a different costume.


No not always. sometimes we can switch over it depends on the coverage required. Just like any other attraction's coverage except that person is given some time to swap costumes. A lot of people keep a spare in their lockers inside the building to change into, or they are given time to walk to costuming.


----------



## figment82

YouJustBideYourTime! said:


> Nah Mexico is the pretty dress. The one in the wrap-type shirt is the one Im not sure about.



Oh, ya, it would have helped if I re-read what you wrote...I was just looking at the "end of the row" and said "that's Mexico"
The one in the wraparound dress is Japan.
I love the world showcase costumes...don't know how I'd feel wearing them all day, especially if I was FROM the country, but they're wonderful to look at =)


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

I have never been a CP but it seems like yall have fun!  

I have always wanted to work at Everest because of the costume. I just seem to like it.


----------



## Joanna71985

Hollywoodhaha said:


> I have never been a CP but it seems like yall have fun!
> 
> I have always wanted to work at Everest because of the costume. I just seem to like it.



Oh it is! The CP is so much fun!


----------



## americangeiko

GMR was tied as my dream position had I gotten Attractions, and HM would've been my other dream choice.  

However I got this....


----------



## seastars

Tiffanova said:


> This is the costume for Epcot Futureworld North Merchandise (Strollers and Giftstop/Package Pick-Up).  It's also what the CMs at the Main Entrance wear.



That's where I'm working. The pants are not flattering at all, unfortunately.


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

the lovely toontown costumes used to be curtains at the fort wilderness resort.   curtainsss lol


----------



## Nalla

MickeysGirl1988 said:


> the lovely toontown costumes used to be curtains at the fort wilderness resort.   curtainsss lol



Well, Disney likes to recycle!


----------



## Sorahana

americangeiko said:


> GMR was tied as my dream position had I gotten Attractions, and HM would've been my other dream choice.
> 
> However I got this....



HEY DO I KNOW YOU? Lol . You look better in your costume then I did in mine.


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

Nalla said:


> Well, Disney likes to recycle!



hay, you know what it worked out pretty well though lol. Good for them


----------



## Joanna71985

It could be just me. But I think the Toontown costumes are pretty cute!


----------



## americangeiko

Sorahana said:


> HEY DO I KNOW YOU? Lol . You look better in your costume then I did in mine.



You say that but the measurements for the costumes were ridiculous because the blouse would always gap at my BUST!  

I actually had one photopass photog comment on the "show" that I was putting on, and I had to laugh myself because it wasn't my intention, but I didn't want to have a huge safety pin showing smack dab in the middle of my shirt in every picture.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

MickeysGirl1988 said:


> the lovely toontown costumes used to be curtains at the fort wilderness resort.   curtainsss lol



True ... but, at least Toontown is a reasonably comfortable costume to wear.  Yes they're heavy, but the cut/fit on them is much better than some costumes I've worn.  Plus they have the advantage of if you want to go out after work, you don't need to bring an extra pair of pants/shorts.


----------



## mistyt

seastars said:


> That's where I'm working. The pants are not flattering at all, unfortunately.



NONE of the pants are flattering in Disney!  Just be great full you don't have to work in Dinoland where they have dino tracks on your butt cheeks! 

Anyways, I'll play!

Tree of Life Costume: So comfy!  It had mesh on the sides of the pants and was like built in coolers!















Camp Minnie Mickey:





Some of the costumes from Boma at DAK Lodge:


----------



## Sorahana

mistyt said:


> NONE of the pants are flattering in Disney!  Just be great full you don't have to work in Dinoland where they have dino tracks on your butt cheeks!
> 
> Anyways, I'll play!
> 
> Tree of Life Costume: So comfy!  It had mesh on the sides of the pants and was like built in coolers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp Minnie Mickey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the costumes from Boma at DAK Lodge:



If I ever get attractions again, I want Camp-Minnie Mickey! Lol.


----------



## mistyt

Sorahana said:


> If I ever get attractions again, I want Camp-Minnie Mickey! Lol.



Best job of my LIFE!  Well CMM/Discovery Island in general were the best jobs ever!

I'm hoping to get back into that location when I move down!


----------



## Sorahana

mistyt said:


> Best job of my LIFE!  Well CMM/Discovery Island in general were the best jobs ever!
> 
> I'm hoping to get back into that location when I move down!



I have an interview with them tomorrow for a second CP. If they ask me about Attractions, I want to ask for Festival of the Lion King ;_;. I LOVE THAT SHOW SO MUCH lol and I love Animal Kingdom.


----------



## DisneyFanForLife89

I just have to say that I LOVE the BBB Hostess uniforms.  I wish I could wear one


----------



## americangeiko

DisneyFanForLife89 said:


> I just have to say that I LOVE the BBB Hostess uniforms.  I wish I could wear one



If you get a position at MK you can actually check them out from costuming as there's no restrictions on costumes provided that it's a female costume.  However, you will be responsible for returning them, and they're make almost entirely out of polyester, so they may look cute, but they were awful to wear.

The skirts were too long (especially when you have to go up and down 3 flights of stairs), and you had to wear knee high stockings with them.  Then you had to pin the stupid circlet to your head super tight so it'd stay on.  And for a lot of the FGITs who had a bust line, the tops would gap at the buttons around the ****s.  And the lace on the sleeves is itchy!


----------



## DisneyFanForLife89

That's cool.  I'm actually hoping to get Character Performer for the CP.  My fingers are crossed.


----------



## lauraebeth

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> True ... but, at least Toontown is a reasonably comfortable costume to wear.  Yes they're heavy, but the cut/fit on them is much better than some costumes I've worn.  Plus they have the advantage of if you want to go out after work, you don't need to bring an extra pair of pants/shorts.



omg. there was nothing i liked about toontown costume. I was QSR so i always had to wear it outside, and alot of times with the hot frozen lemonade machines blowing on your legs. . .ughh. I have the hugest hips, it didn't flatter me at all!


----------



## onelostsockie

americangeiko said:


> The skirts were too long (especially when you have to go up and down 3 flights of stairs), and you had to wear knee high stockings with them.  Then you had to pin the stupid circlet to your head super tight so it'd stay on.  And for a lot of the FGITs who had a bust line, the tops would gap at the buttons around the ****s.  And the lace on the sleeves is itchy!



My roomie worked at the BBB in the castle and she had to buy some rubbery thingies to put in her bras because she couldnt fill out the costume.

When I worked in the BBB, the sleeves were indeed super itchy! So often I wish I could've altered my shirts and put some lining where the elastic was. The headpiece was awesome because it could easily cover a bad hair day! They also had several different lengths of skirts for our location. That was pretty nifty.


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

americangeiko said:


> If you get a position at MK you can actually check them out from costuming as there's no restrictions on costumes provided that it's a female costume.  However, you will be responsible for returning them, and they're make almost entirely out of polyester, so they may look cute, but they were awful to wear.



Actually there are restrictions, you have to have permission to get out a costume that isn't from your area  They will want to speak to a manager or something.


----------



## lauraebeth

YouJustBideYourTime! said:


> Actually there are restrictions, you have to have permission to get out a costume that isn't from your area  They will want to speak to a manager or something.



sounds like someone tried checking out a costume not from their area :wink:


----------



## GApeach0407

oh i remember the emporium costumes.

Brown/Blue plaid long skirts with a blue cumberbund(sp?) at the top
a cream blouse that had a peter pan collar and lace on it
the short sleeves were basically 3/4 sleeve and had lace on them too
and how can you forget the tie that seemed like it was from the 70s


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

lauraebeth said:


> omg. there was nothing i liked about toontown costume. I was QSR so i always had to wear it outside, and alot of times with the hot frozen lemonade machines blowing on your legs. . .ughh. I have the hugest hips, it didn't flatter me at all!



Disney Costumes are not meant to flatter anybody.  I don't mind the shorts (if I have the option to wear shorts, I will, so I've never tried the Toontown long pants), and the shirt is more comfortable than the Fantasyland shirts.  (Also more comfortable than the shirts at LMA, HISK, Backlot Tour, and Playhouse/Mermaid), plus it has a pocket on the shirt, which is more than I can say for my current shirt (MK Attractions Coordinator)


----------



## Admb

If anyone keeps an eye out for trends, you may of noticed that plaid (red and black plaid, to be exact) is EVERYWHERE. On jackets, celebrities, purses, scarves, Victoria Secret underwear even! This all seemed to of happened within the past year, WHILE I was working in the World Showcase wearing this spectacular and totally hip ensemble :






















If that doesn't scream fashion, make sure you note the hiking boots! Haha, so much fun. Guests would always comment asking if that's what all Canadians wear. Usually I would reply that they are special occasion shoes only meant for Canadian tap dancing, and then would tap dance ridiculously and clunk around and stomp... and kids would usually join me. Haha, I had faaar too much fun.


----------



## Admb

YouJustBideYourTime! said:


> I am not a CP but I was FT at Disney until February and am now Seasonal. I am college-aged so i figured I count in this post
> 
> If there are any IPs out there here are some of your costumes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^There is the male UK (THAT is my fiance ), female UK, female Norway, female Mexico, and i *think* the last female is Japan. Not positive.



I was on the international program and did that show! In fact, I did it with those people! The tall Norweigan girl was in my arrival group! But ahhh, the overnight training was killer and COLD but so fun! 

And yes, that's the female Kidcot cast member for Japan. The rest of the Japanese (and Morroccan, actually) cast members are hired separately from the Int. Cultural Rep Program (don't know the details) but those hired to work Kidcot and KIDCOT ONLY are IP's and live in the Commons with us 

Don't get me wrong, I adooored Kidcot, but more than a couple hours there (which happens when one gets stuck in rotation) can wear you down!


----------



## Sorahana

Admb said:


> If that doesn't scream fashion, make sure you note the hiking boots! Haha, so much fun. Guests would always comment asking if that's what all Canadians wear. Usually I would reply that they are special occasion shoes only meant for Canadian tap dancing, and then would tap dance ridiculously and clunk around and stomp... and kids would usually join me. Haha, I had faaar too much fun.



   

Lol thats so funny! I had to wear hiking boots working at Expedition Everest in Animal Kingdom (yay expedition "guides") and one of my roomies had to wear them working at Big Thunder Mountain. Ah fun times. If anyone ever gets a role where they have to wear hiking boots....WATCH OUT FOR WAL-MART ONES some of them suck. I ended up getting a new pair from the Timberland outlet, LOVE THEM. I was surprised they even sold hiking boots...IN FLORIDA hehe.


----------



## BeckerzCP09

Anyone have pictures of these costumes:

Pirates of the Character 
Peter Pan's Great Flight
Dr. Seuss Ride [not sure on the name of the ride's name]


----------



## Joanna71985

BeckerzCP09 said:


> Anyone have pictures of these costumes:
> 
> Pirates of the Character
> Peter Pan's Great Flight
> Dr. Seuss Ride [not sure on the name of the ride's name]



When you say Pirates of the Character- did you want Pirates of the Caribbean, or Character Attendant? If it's character attendant, I have that. If it's Pirates of the Caribbean, I can try to find one.

I have a picture for Peter Pan (and the other Fantasyland attractions- they all use the same costume). It was from when I was in merchandise (they used to share the same costume). Here it is (the one with the green shorts):





Dr. Seuss is Universal Studios. But I can try to find one.


----------



## futreWDI

BeckerzCP09 said:


> Anyone have pictures of these costumes:
> 
> Pirates of the Character
> Peter Pan's Great Flight
> Dr. Seuss Ride [not sure on the name of the ride's name]



you will not need to worry about the Dr. Suess ride because it is in Universal and Disney CPs dont get that attraction, lol


----------



## Brent13

Heres my Main Street USA costume.  I worked at the Emporium.


----------



## Admb

Sorahana said:


> Lol thats so funny! I had to wear hiking boots working at Expedition Everest in Animal Kingdom (yay expedition "guides") and one of my roomies had to wear them working at Big Thunder Mountain. Ah fun times. If anyone ever gets a role where they have to wear hiking boots....WATCH OUT FOR WAL-MART ONES some of them suck. I ended up getting a new pair from the Timberland outlet, LOVE THEM. I was surprised they even sold hiking boots...IN FLORIDA hehe.



Oh, the merchies and attractions cast in Canada feel your woes! I got mine at target for 60$ (and they dont pay us back for them, so I was a little irked!) but the greatest thing is that I got my revenge to those horrid shoes. There are maaaany traditions for the cast working in merch in the pavillion and for those attractions cast in in the 'cave' and one of my favourites was saying goodbye to those suckers in a creative way. 

Sometimes, for soooome reason beyond us  , they would end up in the waterfalls and children would point them out to us. If I was having a rough day I told them that was the remains of the last person to make fun of Canadian accents! Bahahaha, but in a cheerful non-scary way because it's a favourite joke of mine.

Maintenance didn't like getting calls about shoes plugging up the waterfalls, thouugh. :/


----------



## BeckerzCP09

futreWDI said:


> you will not need to worry about the Dr. Suess ride because it is in Universal and Disney CPs dont get that attraction, lol



oh oops i forgot, i keep forgetting which place it was in,

and thanks for the pictures!


----------



## MelissaMouse

Hi there! Could someone please post a picture of the costuming cast member costume? That sounds so funny! Thanks all


----------



## thadarkslayer

Admb said:


> There are maaaany traditions for the cast working in merch in the pavillion and for those attractions cast in in the 'cave' and one of my favourites was saying goodbye to those suckers in a creative way.
> 
> Sometimes, for soooome reason beyond us  , they would end up in the waterfalls and children would point them out to us. If I was having a rough day I told them that was the remains of the last person to make fun of Canadian accents! Bahahaha, but in a cheerful non-scary way because it's a favourite joke of mine.
> 
> Maintenance didn't like getting calls about shoes plugging up the waterfalls, thouugh. :/



That's the best thing I've heard all day.  Besides, I happen to think Canadian accents are cute. LoL


----------



## _frazzle

Anyone know what the outfit for Zawadi Marketplace in DAKL looks like? That's where I'll be!


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

lauraebeth said:


> sounds like someone tried checking out a costume not from their area :wink:



No... I don't remember how I know that LOL I just do.

... although I would love to borrow a Maid costume...HM...ahhhhh


----------



## rachelkempf

Does anyone have pictures of QSFB costumes? 

I'm anxious to see what I'll be wearing, or at least get an idea..


----------



## Joanna71985

rachelkempf said:


> Does anyone have pictures of QSFB costumes?
> 
> I'm anxious to see what I'll be wearing, or at least get an idea..



There are so many QSFB costumes, it would be impossible to post them all. 

For me, I worked at Casey's Corner. The costume was a baseball uniform. It was pretty comfy.


----------



## glendalais

Once you have access to The Hub (which you'll find out about when you have access to it), you can check your costume online.

I'm not a WDW Cast Member, so I don't have full access to WDW's section, but based on what I can see, it'll be at the following location.

The Hub>>Walt Disney World Tab>>Disney Difference>>Walt Disney World Costuming Module


----------



## Brent13

glendalais said:


> Once you have access to The Hub (which you'll find out about when you have access to it), you can check your costume online.
> 
> I'm not a WDW Cast Member, so I don't have full access to WDW's section, but based on what I can see, it'll be at the following location.
> 
> The Hub>>Walt Disney World Tab>>Disney Difference>>Walt Disney World Costuming Module



I cant remember exactly, but i want to say by the time i had access to the HUB, we already had our costumes.
But if you cant wait, what you can do is once you find out your location (you find this out check in day) just go there, and see first hand what your costume will be.  Thats what i did.  
You may have to wait until after traditions if your work location is inside one of the parks.


----------



## BeckerzCP09

What does the Star Tours costume look like if anyone knows?


----------



## glendalais

BeckerzCP09 said:


> What does the Star Tours costume look like if anyone knows?



It's a Jumpsuit style outfit. I believe WDW uses a Orange Top and Blue Bottom for women, reversing the order for men (maybe??). 

At DLR, it's the same style, but Men wear all blue (top and bottom) and Women Orange.


----------



## figment52

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Are the costumes mostly made out of comfortable materials? Cotton?


 

E xcrutiating
P olester
C ostumes
O f
T orture

I was told this was an alternate meaning of EPCOT - lol

The other meaning was Every Paycheck Come On Thursday


----------



## joepic

figment52 said:


> E xcrutiating
> P olester
> C ostumes
> O f
> T orture
> 
> I was told this was an alternate meaning of EPCOT - lol
> 
> The other meaning was Every Paycheck Come On Thursday



hahahaha, how clever!


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

don't forget about Every Person Comes Out Tired


----------



## BeckerzCP09

glendalais said:


> It's a Jumpsuit style outfit. I believe WDW uses a Orange Top and Blue Bottom for women, reversing the order for men (maybe??).
> 
> At DLR, it's the same style, but Men wear all blue (top and bottom) and Women Orange.



thankyou!

lol yeah i've heard both of those for EPCOT


----------



## AngelNeedsMAGIC

rachelkempf said:


> Does anyone have pictures of QSFB costumes?
> 
> I'm anxious to see what I'll be wearing, or at least get an idea..



I worked Stands West. Mostly dealing with overly sized turkey legs, and churros! lol. I miss it SOOOO MUCH!


----------



## BeckerzCP09

Anyone know what the costumes look like for merch for: 

Star Tours giftshop?
Rock 'n' Rollercoast giftshop?


----------



## kmg148

Star Tours giftshop is the same as the attraction..orange jacket/shirt with blue pants.


----------



## BeckerzCP09

thanks i was hopeing that


----------



## Do_u_beleive_n_magic

browneyedgal said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> But wow, I never realized how unattractive the CM costumes are D: .....



WOW!!!!!!! those are UGGGGGGGGGGGLY!


----------



## DisneyL8T

Alright, now that I'm back from my second program I can post my costume from working turnstiles at Animal Kingdom:


----------



## PrincessJordynx

Does anyone know any costumes for any FSFB locations? I hope to get a themed restaurant, but whatev.


----------



## Joanna71985

PrincessJordynx said:


> Does anyone know any costumes for any FSFB locations? I hope to get a themed restaurant, but whatev.



There are many different costumes for FSFB. I believe each restaurant has a different costume.


----------



## christiemarsh88

I just wanted to say how much I'm loving this thread--more pictures please!


----------



## reborn120

Does anyone have a picture of a Mousekeeping costume? I know they vary by locations but anything would help me get a rough idea.

Thanks,


----------



## korubo_krieger

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> don't forget about Every Person Comes Out Tired



Syracuse!?!?!
Are you from Syracuse???
I will be blown away if you are...


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

I know you weren't talking to me but I'm from around Syracuse and I work in Syracuse.  Why are you a fellow CNYer??


----------



## korubo_krieger

DisneyAfternoonKid said:


> I know you weren't talking to me but I'm from around Syracuse and I work in Syracuse.  Why are you a fellow CNYer??



YESSSS!
I was born in Syracuse
live in itty bitty Chittenango
and go to Syracuse University! 
Where do you work??


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

grew up in Michigan, went to school at SU.


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

Wyyrd...Its a small world...haha pun totally intended.  I grew up in Oswego.  I work at Arthur Murray, the ballroom dance school.  It's right across from Dinosaur BBQ Downtown.


----------



## lindzann

christiemarsh88 said:


> I just wanted to say how much I'm loving this thread--more pictures please!



Me too!!!


----------



## lindzann

DisneyAfternoonKid said:


> Wyyrd...Its a small world...haha pun totally intended.  I grew up in Oswego.  I work at Arthur Murray, the ballroom dance school.  It's right across from Dinosaur BBQ Downtown.



No freaking way! Ballroom Dance is my minor!!! Are there lots of places to dance in or close to WDW?


----------



## BabyPiglet

Bump, this thread was very helpful to me and I thought it might be useful to others. It deserves a bump.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Another bump.


----------



## jessicaromo273

more piccccccctureessssssss


----------



## GiAnnie

I also worked in Epcot and someone posted part of my costumes from Club Cool, Pin Central, and Art of Disney. In addition to those locations I worked at Test Track and Mission: Space.

I could not find my TT, so I will try to find the picture when I get home from school. But here is my Mission: Space costume. And YES this thing is ridiculously comfortable. We called it the pajama costume.


----------



## Zee890

I'm scared about what my costume's gonna look like lol. I'm 5'1" and really petite so this should be interesting. I feel like I might end up drowning in my costume  

Btw, I'm in merchandising.


----------



## glendalais

GiAnnie said:


> I also worked in Epcot and someone posted part of my costumes from Club Cool, Pin Central, and Art of Disney. In addition to those locations I worked at Test Track and Mission: Space.
> 
> I could not find my TT, so I will try to find the picture when I get home from school. But here is my Mission: Space costume. And YES this thing is ridiculously comfortable. We called it the pajama costume.



Test Track (from AllEars.net):






The pants on this Costume are Grey.

A non-blurry Mission: SPACE (from _Walt Disney World_ Resort Casting Services)


----------



## zulemara

Watercraft costume


----------



## Aiden

Anybody else have any pictures?


----------



## BabyPiglet

I think is seriously the best thread about the CP. I'm sure people have more costumes to post.


----------



## PFFoppa21

I don't know if I have enough posts to add my CP costume picture


----------



## MaryPoppins86

PFFoppa21 said:


> I don't know if I have enough posts to add my CP costume picture



you have enough posts to upload your pic.


----------



## BabyPiglet

MaryPoppins86 said:


> you have enough posts to upload your pic.


Yeah. I think it's 10 posts to be able to post a picture?


----------



## ZeroToHero

So... I assume you bring your own belt. Brown or black? Or... play it safe and get a reversible one?


----------



## BabyPiglet

I believe that if your costume requires a belt, it will be provided. If not, then you aren't allowed to wear one.


----------



## ZeroToHero

BabyPiglet said:


> I believe that if your costume requires a belt, it will be provided. If not, then you aren't allowed to wear one.



Really? Woah - I figured you had to buy your own, like shoes. That's good then, since I don't own belts....


----------



## PFFoppa21

I realized I can't post it because it's not online.  I don't do facebook or myspace.  Sorry folks!  Maybe I'll be able to find a place online to put it so I can plug it in here!


----------



## PFFoppa21

And yes, belts are provided.  Sorry, I meant to address that in my last post.


----------



## ZeroToHero

PFFoppa21 said:


> I realized I can't post it because it's not online.  I don't do facebook or myspace.  Sorry folks!  Maybe I'll be able to find a place online to put it so I can plug it in here!



Try Photobucket?


----------



## PFFoppa21

Touche on the photo bucket idea!  Here is my costume from Parking.  Parking costumes are the same everywhere.






That is me being a doofus.






A cameo of me actually at work, taken by my buddy.  The black lines are a bookbag with thin straps, haha.  These aren't part of the costume.

Hope this helps!

Steve


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

Here is my Costume from my first CP when I worked Front Desk at Coronado Springs (sorry the picture is so blurry)


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Aww that front desk costume is actually cute! I wish Photopass had the option of a skirt


----------



## BabyPiglet

Marina, I don't think the Photopass costume is too bad.  

Steve, lol! The stripes on that shirt are so weird. 

DisneyPrincess09, that costume isn't that bad. I think I'd prefer a skirt anyways.


----------



## PFFoppa21

Don't be knocking the stripes on my cabana boy outfit.  Man, those shorts seemed SO short when I first got there.


----------



## Princess Ash

christiemarsh88 said:


> I just wanted to say how much I'm loving this thread--more pictures please!



Off topic, but I wanted to let you know that I just read your blog from CP start point on...and I LOVED IT!  Please keep up the amazing posting!


----------



## americangeiko

I found a ton of photos on flickr and figured I should share! 

Main Street Train Conductor/Carriage Driver (DL/WDW)





Disneyland Monorail Driver





WDW Hollywood Studios Backlot Tours 





Tower of Terror (DLR/WDW)





Disneyland Main Street Magic Shop


----------



## BabyPiglet

americangeiko said:


> I found a ton of photos on flickr and figured I should share!
> 
> Main Street Train Conductor/Carriage Driver (DL/WDW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyland Monorail Driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDW Hollywood Studios Backlot Tours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower of Terror (DLR/WDW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyland Main Street Magic Shop


 Wow, thanks! 

I'm so curious to see what my future costume will look like -- I think it's pretty important. I mean, it is what I'll be wearing most of the time. 

(And lol, I saw that guy the last couple times I rode TOT!)


----------



## Berlioz70

Here's a picture of the female's costume at The Pirates League. Not the best picture of me, but it's the best one I have of the costume.

We have three different types of cast members, those that are Pirate Masters (currently not offered to CPs), those that are photopass (no CPs have been trained with us), and then those that are merchandise (we have one Merch CP). No matter which of the above categories you fall under, we all wear the same costume!!


----------



## glendalais

americangeiko said:


> Disneyland Main Street Magic Shop



Just in case anyone finds this costume so appealling and wants to run off to demand that California-Site College Recruiting put them in Main Street East Store Operations, the Magic Shop at _Disneyland_ Park isn't actually Disney-Operated anymore. The Cast Members who work there are actually Employees of Houdini Magic Shop. 

Though I must say that, just from the pictures, Houdini's certainly seems to have much better fashion sense than WDP&R Costuming, lol .


----------



## OilSlinger822

you can't see it very well in my user pic thingy, but that is my BBB costume  i loved it so much!


----------



## smkohn

After this post I should be one post away from being able to post pictures.  I'm fairly new to posting but I've been hanging around the news and rumors section of the boards for quite some time.  After I finally get enough posts I'll post my picture of my all-too-adorable costume.  Oh, good times in great costumes


----------



## ZeroToHero

smkohn said:


> After this post I should be one post away from being able to post pictures.  I'm fairly new to posting but I've been hanging around the news and rumors section of the boards for quite some time.  After I finally get enough posts I'll post my picture of my all-too-adorable costume.  Oh, good times in great costumes



I can never go to that section - I always spend hours there, looking at things and either being really excited or really worried - it's too stressful!!!



And why do I have the feeling you don't like your costume? Sarcasm isn't very translatable through the computer, but it feels like this might be.....


----------



## vickalamode

This thread is awesome! Does anybody have any pictures of any of the housekeeping costumes from any of the resorts?


----------



## smkohn

haha, well, it wasn't the greatest looking thing in the world, and it was just made worse by the fact that the smallest size for female shirts were too big on me so I had to wear the male shirts.  and girls look much better in the actual tops meant for them than the tucked in shirts and pants visibly up to the belly button.  it could have looked a lot worse, but i just found it so boring and not nearly as fun looking as it could have been.


----------



## smkohn

well, here it is.  I'll still never understand who decided it would be a good idea to put custodial cast members in all white. :  I had to get fresh costumes more than most of my roomies, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## DisneyFan2000

What if your in costuming? What do we wear??


----------



## Simple_Motions

I love this thread  I know some people were saying some of the costumes were ugly, but I love all of them XD (this coming from a cosplayer though )


----------



## Praise2Him

DisneyFan2000 said:


> What if your in costuming? What do we wear??



I asked this same question on another thread and Joanna answered, "The costume is black bottoms (pants or shorts), and a multi-colored shirt (the colors are maroon, blue, and green)."

I'd love to see a photo though, if anyone has one!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Simple_Motions said:


> I love this thread  I know some people were saying some of the costumes were ugly, but I love all of them XD (this coming from a cosplayer though )



Ditto.... I've had to dress up in some pretty shoddy things before, so everything here looks like it's well made.

I wanted to add: Nice signature! That rainbow effect looks like it took a reallyyyy long time.


----------



## missa_mouse

Does anyone know what Main Entrance Operations CPs wear at each of the four parks?  I'm guessing it's different for every park.


----------



## ZeroToHero

missa_mouse said:


> Does anyone know what Main Entrance Operations CPs wear at each of the four parks?  I'm guessing it's different for every park.



From what I recall at Epcot... there are two different types. For the International Gateway entrance, it's the flag shirts like they have in the Showcase Gifts and World Traveller stores. At the front of the park, it's the blue shirts with the geospheres. And then I think it's khaki shorts?

Here's the flag shirt, the geosphere shirt was posted earlier.. (disclaimer: I do not know who this is, I found it on google.)


----------



## DisneyFan2000

Praise2Him said:


> I asked this same question on another thread and Joanna answered, "The costume is black bottoms (pants or shorts), and a multi-colored shirt (the colors are maroon, blue, and green)."
> 
> I'd love to see a photo though, if anyone has one!



Me to lol, im a little scared as to what they could look like haha


----------



## PFFoppa21

Main Entrance Operations CPs could mean parking.  If you want to see that costume, check my earlier posts.  I worked main entrance at Magic Kingdom but parking costumes are the same at every park.  Hope this helps!

By the way, you'll love the parking lot.  I had the time of my life there.


----------



## ZeroToHero

PFFoppa21 said:


> Main Entrance Operations CPs could mean parking.  If you want to see that costume, check my earlier posts.  I worked main entrance at Magic Kingdom but parking costumes are the same at every park.  Hope this helps!
> 
> By the way, you'll love the parking lot.  I had the time of my life there.



Why? What exactly do you do? And then when you're not doing that, what do you do? (I assume there are slow times for parking some times...)

I said yes to Main Entrance Ops, but I can't drive a tram... I don't have a license (city girl and all)


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ZeroToHero said:


> From what I recall at Epcot... there are two different types. For the International Gateway entrance, it's the flag shirts like they have in the Showcase Gifts and World Traveller stores. At the front of the park, it's the blue shirts with the geospheres. And then I think it's khaki shorts?
> 
> Here's the flag shirt, the geosphere shirt was posted earlier.. (disclaimer: I do not know who this is, I found it on google.)



it's hector! lol


----------



## Berlioz70

Berlioz70 said:


> Here's a picture of the female's costume at The Pirates League. Not the best picture of me, but it's the best one I have of the costume.
> 
> We have three different types of cast members, those that are Pirate Masters (currently not offered to CPs), those that are photopass (no CPs have been trained with us), and then those that are merchandise (we have one Merch CP). No matter which of the above categories you fall under, we all wear the same costume!!




Ooo - I found this picture with the guys costume as well!!! Honestly, the costumes here are great!!!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Oh my gosh, those faces are hilarious! That looks like soooo much fun - you work with great people.


----------



## Simple_Motions

ZeroToHero said:


> Ditto.... I've had to dress up in some pretty shoddy things before, so everything here looks like it's well made.
> 
> I wanted to add: Nice signature! That rainbow effect looks like it took a reallyyyy long time.



Lol thank you~ But its actually very easy XD

http://www.tektek.org/color/

Just click on rainbow


----------



## Ylushi

Kali River Rapids Costume




With Coat




The shirt came in purple, pink, or a greenish teal color (I always had purple since it is my favorite), Vest was optional to wear.  There was also a hat or two that you could wear that I thought were ugly so I never got one. 
With the coat on we pretty much looked just like Everest since we have the same pants/shorts, style shoes, belt, and coat.  Sadly the buttons came off the coat real easily which was a pain.  Oh and I believe there was a pair of white gloves you could wear when it was cold as well as a pale tanish khaki colored long sleeved shirt you could wear under your shirt.


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

I love this thread! Great costumes!
 I wanna do the CP already and post the pic of my costume here!


----------



## syvmom

I found two groups on Facebook that have lots of photos of the costumers.  

One group is WDW Costumers and the other is Disney World Costuming Cast Members.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=15325820380#/photo.php?pid=296992&op=2&o=global&view=global&subj=22881895608&id=626372072

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=296992&op=2&o=global&view=global&subj=22881895608&id=626372072#/group.php?v=photos&gid=15325820380


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

lol funny costumes!!!! i don't know way but they look more funny in the pics that in person when you are in the parks lol


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

syvmom said:


> I found two groups on Facebook that have lots of photos of the costumers.
> 
> One group is WDW Costumers and the other is Disney World Costuming Cast Members.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=15325820380#/photo.php?pid=296992&op=2&o=global&view=global&subj=22881895608&id=626372072
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=296992&op=2&o=global&view=global&subj=22881895608&id=626372072#/group.php?v=photos&gid=15325820380



Thanks for the links!  Although I couldn't see the second one because it's only open to members but the first group has a bunch of great pics.


----------



## BabyPiglet

!!!Khriz Love WDW!!! said:


> lol funny costumes!!!! i don't know way but they look more funny in the pics that in person when you are in the parks lol


I know, right? I think when I'm a guest at the parks, the costumes are such great theming that they just blend in and I don't notice them. I will keep this in mind when I'm wearing some horrible polyester thing, lol.

ETA: Wow, those FB pictures give you great perspective to what the costuming building and process is actually like! I haven't been able to see many 'backstage' pictures, so that's great. Thank you to whoever posted it. :


----------



## Ashleylvsgoofy

This was my costume for the ICP on 07

I worked UK pavillion in F&B 






This was doing security for the eat to beat concerts, Im pretty sure this was the David Cassidy concert but it could of been the Village people as I did security for that concert aswell 






Yet another pic


----------



## syvmom

BabyPiglet said:


> ETA: Wow, those FB pictures give you great perspective to what the costuming building and process is actually like! I haven't been able to see many 'backstage' pictures, so that's great. Thank you to whoever posted it. :



You're welcome


----------



## PFFoppa21

ZeroToHero said:


> Why? What exactly do you do? And then when you're not doing that, what do you do? (I assume there are slow times for parking some times...)
> 
> I said yes to Main Entrance Ops, but I can't drive a tram... I don't have a license (city girl and all)



Well, if you can't drive a tram, I'd have to assume you'll get assigned to the auto plaza aka tolls.  This isn't a bad job.  Our managers always reminded us that for folks who drove to Disney, we were the ones who made the first impression and I met a lot of cool CMs as well as tons of park guests!  I actually had a family drive through my toll and say "Oh my gosh, you're Steve!  Steve the toll guy!  Our friends were here a few weeks ago and said we had to make sure to stop by and see you!"  A very cool moment for me.

But in the parking lot, you handle cars, parking them etc.  There can be a lot of downtime for parking CMs.  I can remember some breaks lasting an hour or longer because we were overstaffed.  Lots of CPs work there though so you make a lot of friends.  Apart from driving the tram, someone also has to talk on the back aka "spieling" and then parking cars.  But you might as well take a shot at driving trams.  If they'll let you do it without a license, go for it!  You'll be able to say you drove the only vehicle in the world that moves north and south at the same time!

Hope this helps!  Let me know if you have other questions!

Steve


----------



## tripb1990

Does anyone have any idea what the Recreation costumes look like? A CM looked up my location and said I was at Pop Century/Caribbean Beach Resort in children's activities/marina rentals....any guesses to what I could be wearing?


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

tripb1990 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what the Recreation costumes look like? A CM looked up my location and said I was at Pop Century/Caribbean Beach Resort in children's activities/marina rentals....any guesses to what I could be wearing?



Blue Shorts (swimsuit if you're male, possibly swimsuit underneath if you're female) and a white polo shirt


----------



## tripb1990

Thanks! That doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Lol, I seriously think lifeguards and recreation have the best costumes in the entire place.


----------



## Damhsa04

That's from Boardwalk in July.  They were doing Cupid Shuffle or something.


----------



## tripb1990

Haha, we seem to get costumes that actually look like normal clothes?!

And if doing the Cupid Shuffle is part of my job description, this program cannot come soon enough! 

(just picture that banana Cupid-Shuffling)


----------



## jewjubean

tripb1990 said:


> Haha, we seem to get costumes that actually look like normal clothes?!
> 
> And if doing the Cupid Shuffle is part of my job description, this program cannot come soon enough!
> 
> (just picture that banana Cupid-Shuffling)


Your costume is actually Blue pants/shorts with a white polo shirt. Now this can vary also. This is if you do recreation.


----------



## tripb1990

jewjubean said:


> Your costume is actually Blue pants/shorts with a white polo shirt. Now this can vary also. This is if you do recreation.



Cool cool. Thanks for the help


----------



## Frizzbird

Does anyone have pictures of the new Character Attendant costumes? I know they are khaki pants/shorts with a light blue shirt but I was curious to see exactly what they look like.


----------



## Crimson




----------



## 1955girl

If I could figure out how to insert the picture, I'd send you one of the costuming crew after a parade  DD set up a meet and greet  with her fellow costumers! They look like they are ready for a bowling league!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

1955girl said:


> If I could figure out how to insert the picture, I'd send you one of the costuming crew after a parade  DD set up a meet and greet  with her fellow costumers! They look like they are ready for a bowling league!



some people use photo bucket but i'm not familiar with that site. i use tinypic.com  you hit browse to search through the files in your computer for the picture(s). then pick the size you would the picture to show up. after that click upload. the next page will bring you to some codes. copy the one for img code for forums and message page. then paste that post onto your next post here on the Dis. hope this helps.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Crimson said:


>



Kyle, i love that yellow sweater on you   (This is Crissa, by the way)


----------



## DisPrincessJen

There are some really neat costumes in here! I hope I get a good one if I'm accepted


----------



## SmellsLikeJapan

Does anyone have any pictures of the Pop Century merchandise costume?


----------



## BabyPiglet

SmellsLikeJapan said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the Pop Century merchandise costume?


I know it's shorts or pants and not a skirt.


----------



## rmkstorey

Berlioz70 said:


> Ooo - I found this picture with the guys costume as well!!! Honestly, the costumes here are great!!!



HEY! I know the girl in the green! She works for the mouse as well. We went to the same HS and both attended UCF.

Kind of random to see someone you know on a thread...haha


----------



## Princess Ash

GREAT MOVIE RIDE Usher Costume






10 Mickey Bonus Points for anyone who can tell me who the person in the picture is!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Princess Ash said:


> GREAT MOVIE RIDE Usher Costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Mickey Bonus Points for anyone who can tell me who the person in the picture is!



it's you Ash! yay, 10 mickey points to me!


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Ash, that is AWESOME that you are working GMR.  That is my favorite ride.  I'm jealous!!  how is it so far?


----------



## Berlioz70

rmkstorey said:


> HEY! I know the girl in the green! She works for the mouse as well. We went to the same HS and both attended UCF.
> 
> Kind of random to see someone you know on a thread...haha



She actually works at TPL - she came in with some friends on her day off. I actually pulled this picture from her Facebook!


----------



## Joanna71985

My newest costume:












Princess Ash said:


> GREAT MOVIE RIDE Usher Costume



Yay! Glad to have you here. I hope training is going well.


----------



## rmkstorey

Berlioz70 said:


> She actually works at TPL - she came in with some friends on her day off. I actually pulled this picture from her Facebook!




hahaha cool! I wasn't sure where she worked currently, I knew she had worked in quite a few places.

So do you know Katya as well? I met her through my room mate who works at Innoventions and Katya knows B as well. I haven't seen her since I met her, but it is super interesting and random to find people on the DIS who know the same people you do, haha.


----------



## Princess Ash

MaryPoppins86 said:


> it's you Ash! yay, 10 mickey points to me!



I HEREBY GRANT YOU 10 MICKEY POINTS *Waves light up magic wand and places it on each of your shoulders*

*Pixie dust sound effect*

TADA! 



DisneyGirl421 said:


> Ash, that is AWESOME that you are working GMR.  That is my favorite ride.  I'm jealous!!  how is it so far?



GMR is AMAZING so far! I've only had one day of training but let's put it this way...I wished I didn't have yesterday and today off...I wanted to go to work instead!


Joanna71985 said:


> Yay! Glad to have you here. I hope training is going well.



Glad to be here!  Training is going great!  Probably see you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Princess Ash said:


> Glad to be here!  Training is going great!  Probably see you tomorrow!!!



Yep, see you tomorrow!


----------



## c0pperboom

Joanna71985 said:


> My newest costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Glad to have you here. I hope training is going well.



You guys are so lucky to work there!! In my interview my recruiter MENTIONED GMR after I answered a question about talking in front of large groups, saying it sounded like the ride and i was like 'OHH MY FAVORITE RIDE EVER!' and she put it down hahaha. HERE'S TO HOPING!


----------



## ~Zephyr~

Ylushi said:


> Kali River Rapids Costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirt came in purple, pink, or a greenish teal color (I always had purple since it is my favorite), Vest was optional to wear.  There was also a hat or two that you could wear that I thought were ugly so I never got one.
> With the coat on we pretty much looked just like Everest since we have the same pants/shorts, style shoes, belt, and coat.  Sadly the buttons came off the coat real easily which was a pain.  Oh and I believe there was a pair of white gloves you could wear when it was cold as well as a pale tanish khaki colored long sleeved shirt you could wear under your shirt.




I just finished my CP at Kali and I loved my costume. I looked fantabulous in it. Though admittedly it does look a lot better on us guys than the girls. I was especially fond of the vest. I was sexay. lol Purple was my favorite because it was better on my skin. And I'll never ever wear anything pink in life.


----------



## ~Zephyr~

Also... go Chatham!!


----------



## caramelde17

any housekeeping costumes?


----------



## Reinhart_x

I always loved my custodial costume, it always looked so clean!  Except that one time I got a defective one and the zipper fly broke.    Ah well, that didn't happen on stage, I noticed it right before I had to go out.  Anyway, on with the show!






One of us is a custodian in guest disguise!





I'm pretty sure every single picture I have from Disney involves me putting my arm around someone, it's really funny!


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Reinhart_x said:


>



Pretty sure I know the manager standing behind you in this picture.  (there may be 60,000 cast members, but really, it is a small world)


----------



## MAGGIED

korubo_krieger said:


> Syracuse!?!?!
> Are you from Syracuse???
> I will be blown away if you are...





DisneyAfternoonKid said:


> I know you weren't talking to me but I'm from around Syracuse and I work in Syracuse.  Why are you a fellow CNYer??





SyracuseWolvrine said:


> grew up in Michigan, went to school at SU.



My DD was just accepted for the Fall 2010 program...we are from Pennellville.. just inside Oswego county... and she goes to SUNY Oswego.... nice to see some Syracuse friends here.....  she was assigned to Quick Service Food and Beverage.... when will she find out where she will be working?  I am guessing she could be in a park or at a hotel.....


----------



## MaryPoppins86

MAGGIED said:


> My DD was just accepted for the Fall 2010 program...we are from Pennellville.. just inside Oswego county... and she goes to SUNY Oswego.... nice to see some Syracuse friends here.....  she was assigned to Quick Service Food and Beverage.... when will she find out where she will be working?  I am guessing she could be in a park or at a hotel.....



Congratulations to your DD! Unfortunately she won't know her work location until after she checks in.


----------



## Praise2Him

I FINALLY got a picture of my DD wearing her costume to post. She works in Costuming and calls it her Bowling Shirt  You can't see the pants very well, but they are just basic black.


----------



## mollay

hi all!  

I found this picture online, is this the photopass cms wear?






also, I was just thinking about something... do all CMs with long hair have to wear their hair up?  obviously with the heat a ponytail is ideal anyway, but is it mandatory?


----------



## ZeroToHero

This is what photopass CMs wear. The only exception that I've seen to this is the ones on Main Street, who wear light blue & white costumes in theming with the area. I don't know where that photo is from - maybe a restaurant? Wilderness Lodge, maybe? It looks like a pre-dinner photo.


----------



## kmg148

mollay said:


> hi all!
> 
> also, I was just thinking about something... do all CMs with long hair have to wear their hair up?  obviously with the heat a ponytail is ideal anyway, but is it mandatory?



I think it's only mandatory for certain roles. I've definitely seen CMs with long hair down.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

ZeroToHero said:


> This is what photopass CMs wear. The only exception that I've seen to this is the ones on Main Street, who wear light blue & white costumes in theming with the area. I don't know where that photo is from - maybe a restaurant? Wilderness Lodge, maybe? It looks like a pre-dinner photo.



Off topic, but that looks like AK - there's a sign for Dinoland in the background.


----------



## mollay

kmg148 said:


> I think it's only mandatory for certain roles. I've definitely seen CMs with long hair down.



Cool coo, that's kind of what I figured!  I at least knew anyone working with food probably needs their hair up, haha.


----------



## TravisSch

mollay said:


> hi all!
> 
> I found this picture online, is this the photopass cms wear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, I was just thinking about something... do all CMs with long hair have to wear their hair up?  obviously with the heat a ponytail is ideal anyway, but is it mandatory?



That is what photographers wear on the Disney Cruise Line.  I've been on their cruises 4 times.  They are so wonderful.


----------



## ZeroToHero

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Off topic, but that looks like AK - there's a sign for Dinoland in the background.



Yep! It is. Did the massive amounts of green fronds tip you off too?  I knew I had a photo of a photopass guy somewhere, I was trying to take a picture of the bridge, and he was on it.

Funny thing was, the next time we went to Animal Kingdom, he was there. He was hilarious - reminded me of Ace Ventura.


----------



## mollay

TravisSch said:


> That is what photographers wear on the Disney Cruise Line.  I've been on their cruises 4 times.  They are so wonderful.



OHHHH cool!  i wish i was doing that -- their costumes are very fancy and stylish~ hahaha


----------



## kmg148

Those costumes are a little similar to the PAC shift costumes! (The DCL Photopass ones!)


----------



## Kayticheer101

Does anyone have any pictures of any of the QSFB location costumes for MK??? any of them would be great


----------



## Joanna71985

I have a picture somewhere for Casey's Corner (I just have to find it).


----------



## Kayticheer101

Joanna71985 said:


> I have a picture somewhere for Casey's Corner (I just have to find it).



Thats one of the places i requested to work!  that would be awesome if you had a pic!


----------



## Damhsa04

Question for past CMs:

I know that cast members are given costume jackets for when it's colder there.  There were many CMs rocking the black peacoat.  But I was just wondering, do they have a company issued raincoat?


----------



## RyanS

Yes. When they issue it to you, don't throw away the plastic it comes in because it has the bar code on it that is needed to return it. I made this mistake during my CP and when I returned the raincoat at the end, it still showed up as checked out in my costuming record. So when I went back last summer and needed to check one out, they wouldn't issue one because it showed up as me already having one.


----------



## BabyPiglet

I've heard the rain gear is kind of hard to get a hold of, is that true?


----------



## aftertoday

kmg148 said:


> I think it's only mandatory for certain roles. I've definitely seen CMs with long hair down.



The basic rule about hair is if it covers your name tag, it should be up. Guests should be able to know your name (or what your name is for the day if you lost your own name tag  ).


----------



## ZeroToHero

If you don't have your nametag, you get a point, right? And then you have to pull from the bucket o' nametags? (Well, I doubt's actually what it is, but they just give you another tag for the day, right?)


----------



## glendalais

BabyPiglet said:


> I've heard the rain gear is kind of hard to get a hold of, is that true?



It really depends. Sometimes you get lucky, sometimes you don't.



ZeroToHero said:


> If you don't have your nametag, you get a point, right? And then you have to pull from the bucket o' nametags? (Well, I doubt's actually what it is, but they just give you another tag for the day, right?)



You don't get points for losing your nametags, lol.


----------



## DisneyFirefly

I'm the blond in the back row who's not in costume   We were MK North Custodial, Alumni Program/Fall 2008, and this was taken behind IASW.  Our one manager (the uber tall guy in the back) called us his A Team   It was the last day for most of the people there   If anyone does Custodial and is told that the blue belt pouch (as modeled by Jared, the boy standing behind the girl in the hat) is optional, get it anyway. It's seriously a lifesaver.  Also, if you have a choice between the ugly as heck blue and yellow baseball hat or the white straw hat looking one (as modeled by Elizabeth), get the white one.  It protects your face and the back of your neck from the sun and is just so much more comfortable (and slightly more fashionable... but only slightly).  The bottle carriers some of us are wearing were provided by our managers.  Most of the time, I filled the bottle when I got home, froze it, and brought it to work like that.  That way, I had ice water throughout the day, which was a real blessing when it was 98 degrees and humid.





I'm the blond on the right.  This was taken during the Boo To You parade by a fellow CP who was at the party that night.  For some reason, they were allowing CM's to get their faces painted (different departments on different party nights).  I think it was because they were offering it to party guests for free and wanted guests to find out about it, and that was an easy way.  Plus, it was fun for us (one night, the boys ALL got the girly makeup, which was hilarious).  Laura really should have had her hair up, but no one said anything to her about it.  The little black pouch on her back (if you look close, you can see it) is her rain gear.  If you can get rain gear, get the pouch, too.  Again, it's bulky, but you have it on you at all times, which is what you're supposed to do anyway.  Managers hate it when it starts to rain and you have to run back to your locker to get your rain gear.  Also, if someone asks to borrow your rain gear, SAY NO.  You'll never see it again and it'll be your financial responsibility.  If it stops raining and you take it off, don't hang it up.  Just roll it up and put it in your pouch and hang it up when you get home.  Seriously, if you let it out of your sight for any reason, you will never see it again.  The only exception I ever found was is if you're working restrooms and could put it in the storage closet while you're cleaning.

Just fair warning to anyone who wears custodial whites and has tattoos that are covered by their clothes: NEVER GO ON STAGE WITHOUT RAIN GEAR.  I'm being completely serious.  Not only are you supposed to have it anyway because it's not good show to look like a drowned rat (and unless it's lightning, you're not allowed to stand under an overhang), but because they're white, these costumes are nearly see-through when they're wet.  I wish I was kidding, but one day I forgot my rain gear and then it started pouring and one of my managers sent me to my locker to change because they could see the tattoos on my back.


----------



## aftertoday

ZeroToHero said:


> If you don't have your nametag, you get a point, right? And then you have to pull from the bucket o' nametags? (Well, I doubt's actually what it is, but they just give you another tag for the day, right?)



You don't get a point for losing your nametag, but it is a required portion of costumes, so you'll have to pull from the bucket. I've been both Peggy Sue and Jennifer (when my real name is neither).


----------



## ~Zephyr~

Kali River Rapids, coming up.






Sexay. I'm the one that you can picture saying the Kool-Aid Man's "Oh Yeah!" line. That was a particularly comfortable costume, I tell ya. I was happy with that thing. Sometimes, if I wasn't going out for the rest of the day, I'd just stay in my costume in my apartment and lounge about in it.


----------



## Reinhart_x

ZeroToHero said:


> If you don't have your nametag, you get a point, right? And then you have to pull from the bucket o' nametags? (Well, I doubt's actually what it is, but they just give you another tag for the day, right?)



Haha, I can't tell you how many times my friend John suddenly turned into "Chris"...hehehe!


----------



## souslocéan

aftertoday said:


> I've been both Peggy Sue and Jennifer (when my real name is neither).



I've been Lillian (my real name is Christine) and I swear that was the only day people have taken pictures of me or repeatedly said my name instead of "excuse me, miss".. etc hahah. 

Anyway, I'm Main Entrance strollers/wheelchairs/ECVs/lockers/etc at Magic Kingdom.. we have the same costume as the turnstile folks.





Not very flattering. The other day someone asked if I worked there.. I kind of stared at her for a moment before replying.





Our coat. I believe the black ones are for people who've been cross-trained. Could be wrong though. 





WELCOME TO MAGIC KINGDOM! AH! Really though. Hahaha.


----------



## seobaina

souslocéan;35857203 said:
			
		

> I've been Lillian (my real name is Christine) and I swear that was the only day people have taken pictures of me or repeatedly said my name instead of "excuse me, miss".. etc hahah.
> 
> Anyway, I'm Main Entrance strollers/wheelchairs/ECVs/lockers/etc at Magic Kingdom.. we have the same costume as the turnstile folks.
> 
> Not very flattering. The other day someone asked if I worked there.. I kind of stared at her for a moment before replying.



I'm a UK CM and we often get people asking if we work there. We have CM written in big letters across our back and certainly the old costumes were not flattering and very def cm ones but we'd still get asked. Done the 'huh??' stare myself 

We also have to wear a badge if we forget our own. You can tell I've been there too long cause I was wearing another badge and it wasn't until about 4 hours into my shift that I realised  3 guests had refered to me by my actual name not my badge name 

btw, I'm out there on hol in April with two fellow cms...I'll wave if I see you as we go in to MK.


----------



## mollay

aftertoday said:


> The basic rule about hair is if it covers your name tag, it should be up. Guests should be able to know your name (or what your name is for the day if you lost your own name tag  ).



Oh deeear!  I have pretty long hair, but I thikn it'd stay out of the way... I dunno, if I even get accepted, I'll probably have my hair up anyway since it's so hot out *__*

Thankyou!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

souslocéan;35857203 said:
			
		

> I've been Lillian (my real name is Christine) and I swear that was the only day people have taken pictures of me or repeatedly said my name instead of "excuse me, miss".. etc hahah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO MAGIC KINGDOM! AH! Really though. Hahaha.



This one is my favorite!  haha. It's fun.


----------



## !!!Khriz Love WDW!!!

I got accepted for Custodial I know about the costume in MK but they are the same in the other parks or they are different? just because the only one i have seen is the one from MK i hope i get AK...
Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

!!!Khriz Love WDW!!! said:


> I got accepted for Custodial I know about the costume in MK but they are the same in the other parks or they are different? just because the only one i have seen is the one from MK i hope i get AK...
> Thanks!



The custodial costume is the same at MK, Epcot, and DHS. And it has different coloring at AK.


----------



## BabyPiglet

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2372947

This thread has a lot of heartwarming stories that us future cast members will enjoy, plus, the first page has tons of costume pictures!


----------



## Kaitlyn526

Don't know if this is already on here, but can someone please post a picture of their merchandise uniform?
I didn't even have merch on my role checklist, but after my phone interview a couple days ago, I think if I am accepted this will be what I get (because all she asked me were merch questions).
Anywho... I would like to see what the uniform looks like, and let me know if you like working in merch!
Thanks


----------



## Damhsa04

Kaitlyn526 said:


> Don't know if this is already on here, but can someone please post a picture of their merchandise uniform?
> I didn't even have merch on my role checklist, but after my phone interview a couple days ago, I think if I am accepted this will be what I get (because all she asked me were merch questions).
> Anywho... I would like to see what the uniform looks like, and let me know if you like working in merch!
> Thanks




Merchandise costumes vary from store to store.  There are probably a few outfits on the thread already.


----------



## taigirl87

this is my old Fantasyland Merchandise costume. Ah I miss my chicken skirt! and I had all NEW ones, and everyone always asked if they were wet(they were just not faded )






Thats a friend of mine from home who came and visited me while I was working

Now for my PAC costume(parade audience control) my favorite of all!






A bunch of us after MISICI. 

and with the blazer






The only thing that sucks about the PAC costume is that it is NOT fitting for hot weather. it shouldn't be an outdoor costume, buuuuuuut it is, because thats what our role is. *shrugs* still i like that i look pretty sexy and like a secret agent in it. 

I don't have a pic of the turnstile costume, but it was already posted, as it's the same for mk strollers.


----------



## korubo_krieger

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...205603855850_1101245176_30663924_551722_n.jpg


from left to right it issssss...
mousekeeping at Pop Century, Fantasyland outdoor foods, Pecos Bill and Village Traders at Epcot (same costume at the QSFB in the Animal Kingdom Lodge)


----------



## nala_simba

How come I can't find any pictures of mousekeeping. Ive only seen the pop century one


----------



## DisneyFirefly

nala_simba said:


> How come I can't find any pictures of mousekeeping. Ive only seen the pop century one



I have one from Boardwalk and one from All Star.  I also worked at Coronado, Port Orleans, and Y&B, but I don't have pics of those costumes anymore.  The Y&B was similar to Boardwalk, Coronado had these BRIGHT yellow shorts and a turquoise top with an "Aztec" Mickey design on a square collar, and Port Orleans was (if I remember correctly) a blue skirt, brown apron, and multi-colored top.  The apron and skirt colors may have been reversed, though.





The apron was too small (it should've been down around my waist, not up that high) and I hate how I look in this, but this is the costume for Boardwalk housekeeping.  BW was my home resort, so I got very used to this costume.  It was actually pretty comfortable when you got the right sizes.  Always check sizes and try them on first, since Disney's costume sizing is nine kinds of crazy (I had a 2x top at Coronado that was so tight I felt like I couldn't breathe, so the next day I got a 3x; that was so big I had to pin the collar so I wouldn't be flashing every time I bent down).





All Star.  You can't see them clearly, but the pants are white.  The top is a tunic with pockets, so you don't have an apron.  Also, they let me slide on my hair color back then, but they don't anymore.  It has to look natural.  I'd forgotten my nametag at BW, so I had a loaner with a training tag on it since I was deployed and only there for a week.

Both had white shoes, but All Star may have had black shoes normally, I don't remember.


----------



## nala_simba

I rather have the tunic and the pants then an apron. sounds more comfortable


----------



## vickalamode

This is actually the mousekeeping costume at All-Star now:


----------



## nala_simba

I like the all-star costume... im trying to figure out what mine would look like at akl


----------



## ZeroToHero

How do you know you'll be working at AKL? I don't think they give out assignments until you get there.


----------



## DisneyFirefly

vickalamode said:


> This is actually the mousekeeping costume at All-Star now:



Yeah, I should've put a note in my post that those pics are from 2004


----------



## trisheroll

does anyone have costume pictures of custodial for animal kingdom? :]


----------



## kmg148

trisheroll said:


> does anyone have costume pictures of custodial for animal kingdom? :]



They are mainly white, except where the blueish/turquoise is on the other custodial costumes, it is a sage greenish with a brown pattern of animals. (If I remember correctly...lol) 

I tried searching, but I couldn't find any pictures online. Edit: I found some in the following video that I posted.


----------



## kmg148

Found this video on Youtube with costume pictures. This video is a little weird and is about four years old so some of the costumes have changed but it gives you an idea. Some are repeated, so I skipped those if I already listed what they were from. Everything else is in order.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtGjyBtYVhc

In order in the video (the ones I am familiar with at least):

1. Guest Relations
2. Magic Kingdom morning performers
3. Looks like a merchandise cart in Future World, but old costume
4. Old Character Attendant costume
5. Jungle Cruise
6. Old Pirates costume
7. Columbia Harbor House
8. Haunted Mansion
9. Liberty Square
10. Wendy with what looks like someone from Guest Relations
11. Liberty Square
12. Tomorrowland
13. Africa? This costume appears more in the video later on..
14. This looks like Spaceship Earth..but the costume has changed
15. Backlands area in DHS, although I think this costume changed
16. Tomorrowland
17. There are like five pictures of people carrying costumes, weird.
18. Great Movie Ride (orange outfit is current, suspenders outfit is outdated)
19. Star Tours
20. Studios Outdoor Foods
21. Studios merchandise (over by MuppetVision)
22. Beauty and Beast/Fantasmic ushers
23. Custodial
24. Studios merchandise by the Animation Courtyard
25. 50's Prime Time Cafe
26. Conservation Educator
27. Animal Kingdom merchandise
28. Guessing this pink is somewhere in AK?
29. Tour guide for Keys to the Kingdom in MK
30. Kilimanjaro Safaris
31. Animal Kingdom merchandise
32. No idea what this costume is from at 1:04
33. Animal Kingdom merchandise
34. Conservation educator
35. Animal Kingdom custodial (1:09 for whoever was asking about it)
36. Expedition Everest
37. Pizzafari
38. Somewhere in Asia and I'm blanking
39. More AK custodial (1:16)
40. World Showcase glow
41. Epcot PAC (haven't seen this recently)


----------



## ZeroToHero

I thought the people in pink were just people who matched... haha. I didn't see them having name tags.... has anyone ever seen that costume before?


----------



## tws731

I am loving seeing these costumes!


----------



## Sorahana

I bring you...TEST TRACK!! 





(Forgive the motion in the picture, lol)

The winter coat is either the coat Mission Space uses (silver with reflective stripes on the arms and mesh) or a black peacoat (the peacoats are mainly used when they run out of the other coats, lol).
It has a GM patch on the right arm and EPCOT on the left arm. Back of the top has the Test Track logo plus the word "CREW" underneath.

I've also worn the EPCOT "PAC" costume (the shirt with the flags all over it, white shorts or pants, and white sneakers) when I did crowd control for the Sounds Like Summer series at EPCOT.


----------



## mousefan2322

I did a lot of Extra Hours, and getting to try a new costume was very fun !!!






This is for Quick Service Fantasyland






Caseys at Main Street






Cindrella´s Royal Table, thats not me btw!!!






Main Street Bakery






Tree of Life opperations






Tomorrowland Food and Beverage






I almost died when I saw this costume as this was my work location, blue shirt with dinos and blueberry pants!!! Thats a hard one tu pull!







Mexico Merchandise and Food and Beverage






Me at my second program in Mexico Merchandise

Good luck with your costumes once you arrive, in general we kinda agreed that the worst ones were

Pizzafari at AK
Columbia Harbor House for girls at MK
Uk at Epcto
Asia Merchandise for guys  because they make you wear a skirt!
Restaurantosaurus atAK
AND THE WORST

CHESTER AND HESTERS DINORAMA AT AK!!! SORRY COSTUMING BUT THOSE ARE BUTT UGLY!


----------



## heyhowdyhey

hey does anyone have a picture of any of the hotels bell services costume i know i probably wont be going to that hotel but it would be cool just to see whats out there


----------



## adorkable8605

What about vacation planners? What kind of costume would they have?


----------



## KiSsMySaSs89

kmg148 said:


> 31. Animal Kingdom merchandise
> 32. No idea what this costume is from at 1:04
> 33. Animal Kingdom merchandise



If I'm not mistaken, I'm pretty sure the costume at 1:04 is the Wildlife Express Train.


----------



## souslocéan

I've noticed a lot of people asking about DAK's custodial costume, so I took it upon myself to put my creeperness to good use while I was out and about in DAK today. (I'm not usually this creepy.. I just <3 you guys a lot hahaha.)

Anyhoo, to see DAK's custodial costume, just click the following link - but be warned: the picture is pretty big and may take a while to load.

click meeeee!


----------



## ZeroToHero

Hahahaha, it's like he saw you with the camera and was posing!!!


----------



## ConstanceIrene

My daughter just saw this picture and recognized the posing guy.  He's very nice to the CPs.


----------



## glendalais

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhG_pNzT27w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58y8RCT-a10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVTiwTco7EU

While it is true that these videos are more than 25 years old, you'd be surprised at how very little some of these costumes have changed in that timeframe; and even for those that have, the design principals remain the same in their current styles.


----------



## SportsChick

Serious flashacks to my childhood. It was from around that time that I really have memories of trips (I was 5). I loved seeing attractions of the yesteryears.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Dan Murphy posted another thread about CMs and there's lots of costume pictures! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36482223&posted=1#post36482223


----------



## wenger230

This thread is awesome! Does anybody have any pictures of any of the disney costume from any of the resorts?

Disney costume


----------



## tortugapirate

Great pics everybody! Can someone tell me, is there a certain "length" of sock CM's must wear (ankle, crew, etc)?


----------



## Frizzbird

I believe that Disney Look states that it must cover your ankle bone. I don't remember the exact wording though so hopefully someone will either support that or correct me.


----------



## ntoeman

tortugapirate said:


> Great pics everybody! Can someone tell me, is there a certain "length" of sock CM's must wear (ankle, crew, etc)?



"Disney Look" requires socks to be solid in color depending on the costume (black or white generally) and above the ankle bone. Some leaders or managers will be more picky about this than others.


----------



## lilmissdisney216

I cannot wait to get my costume!!!! I am so excited for everything. Awesome pictures everyone!


----------



## mebbradley

Does anyone have an photos for Hollywood Studios Merchandise? Such as the backlot tours area? Stores such as American Idol shop, Indiana Jones gift shop, Tatooine Traders, Writer's Stop (coffee shop on streets of america), Backlot tour shops....

Thanks!


----------



## dreamitdisney

I'm looking for pictures at of the CM costume at Central Lost and Found? I figured they would be regular shorts and polo. But I wasn't sure. Any ideas?


----------



## mickeyonasticky

I was wondering if anyone had any pictures of the Emporium costume. I found one picture on Flickr, but it only really shows the shirt. I'd like to see the whole costume, you know?

Thanks!


----------



## Frizzbird

So I searched through my friends FB pages to collect pictures for Hollywood Studios and the Emporium and then I realized it might be easier to just go get them off the HUB. So here are the costumes for Hollywood Studios Backlot and Echo Lake areas and the Emporium courtesy of the HUB. 

Studios:








Emporium:


----------



## mickeyonasticky

Here's a kind of random question.. Do all the costumes have pockets, even in the skirts?


----------



## mebbradley

Thank you so much!


----------



## Frizzbird

mickeyonasticky said:


> Here's a kind of random question.. Do all the costumes have pockets, even in the skirts?



I would assume that the skirts have pockets but I'm not sure and I can't find anything that says if they do or do not.


----------



## BeckerzCP09

Frizzbird said:


> I would assume that the skirts have pockets but I'm not sure and I can't find anything that says if they do or do not.



i think they all do, the Boutique ones did


----------



## Joanna71985

And the gangster skirts at GMR do


----------



## dreamitdisney

So no one is sure of the Central Lost and Found uniforms? What about the location of CLF? any info would be great.


----------



## TinkerMouse

I noticed that many people sometimes have issues with getting their costumes to fit and it seems as if they didn't know they had the wrong size until right before work. Do they not have dressing rooms at costuming? Do you just have to pick a size and hope you're right? Can you not try on the costumes before you check them out to see if they fit so that you don't have to go all the way back to get another one?


----------



## Berlioz70

Central Lost and Found: Navy pants with a yellow, button down shirt, tucked in.


----------



## NicoleRose

TinkerMouse said:


> I noticed that many people sometimes have issues with getting their costumes to fit and it seems as if they didn't know they had the wrong size until right before work. Do they not have dressing rooms at costuming? Do you just have to pick a size and hope you're right? Can you not try on the costumes before you check them out to see if they fit so that you don't have to go all the way back to get another one?


i'm not sure about the other parks, but at mk there are dressing rooms. during training times they're packed and its frustrating to get into them.  generally for girls, the pants run two sizes large. so like i wear a 12, i had a 16 in pants. lol the number is scary but you'll get oveer it. you just have to try and try until you find the perfect fit


----------



## dreamitdisney

Berlioz70 said:


> Central Lost and Found: Navy pants with a yellow, button down shirt, tucked in.



Ew. That sounds terrible and boring. Oh well. Thanks though!


----------



## DisneyGirl421

I never posted a pic!  I work at the American Idol Experience.

In this pic, I'm actually not in costume (this was taken on the Spring Advantage CPs last day and I wasn't working that day), but the rest of the people are!  Our costume is also the same costume for Indiana Jones, Fantasmic, Beauty and the Beast, and PAC (minus the Idol patch of course).  The blue jacket is worn in all inside positions, but can be worn outside too.  Oh, and the random red costume is GMR.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Here are 2(ish) out of the 4 costumes worn for outdoor foods at Epcot.






The girl wearing the red: it's actually one of the few different types of jackets we wear for cold weather. There is a matching shirt with tan lining that goes with that hat (for future world only). it goes with either tan pants/shorts.
As for the flag shirt (for world showcase only), a white pant/short and white cap/visor with worn with it. The white I'm wearing underneath is also part of our winter wear. It comes in white, black, and tan.


----------



## Frizzbird

DisneyGirl421 said:


> I never posted a pic!  I work at the American Idol Experience.
> 
> In this pic, I'm actually not in costume (this was taken on the Spring Advantage CPs last day and I wasn't working that day), but the rest of the people are!  Our costume is also the same costume for Indiana Jones, Fantasmic, Beauty and the Beast, and PAC (minus the Idol patch of course).  The blue jacket is worn in all inside positions, but can be worn outside too.  Oh, and the random red costume is GMR.



This is really random but my CP roommate Katie is in this pic.


----------



## reecetopher06

DisneyGirl421 said:


> I never posted a pic!  I work at the American Idol Experience.
> 
> In this pic, I'm actually not in costume (this was taken on the Spring Advantage CPs last day and I wasn't working that day), but the rest of the people are!  Our costume is also the same costume for Indiana Jones, Fantasmic, Beauty and the Beast, and PAC (minus the Idol patch of course).  The blue jacket is worn in all inside positions, but can be worn outside too.  Oh, and the random red costume is GMR.



So I really wanna do this attraction!! What exactly were your responsibilities as a part of the Idol cast?


----------



## DisneyGirl421

@Frizzbird:  lol thats awesome!  I love Katie.  She actually just came to visit last week, I missed her!

@reecetopher06:  It's basically two jobs in one, as we work both the auditions and the theatre.  the theatre is basically loading/unloading the theatre and keeping track of the quene.   auditions you facilitate the auditioners into the casting directors rooms and check them in for their shows.  it's really cool, cuz we work really close with entertainment and i've gotten to know some of the casting directors and producers really well.  we also have a lot of guest interaction, which I love!  and we do parade control for block party bash (soon to be pixar play countdown to fun parade).  the only sucky part is that sounds dangerous (the horrrible drew carey sound effects attraction) is also a part of idol, so you can get stuck there during your shift.


----------



## TinkerMouse

DisneyGirl421 said:


> @reecetopher06: the only sucky part is that sounds dangerous (the horrrible drew carey sound effects attraction) is also a part of idol, so you can get stuck there during your shift.



Speaking of "Sounds Dangerous", I've never been to it but one thing that I've been wondering is did it replace this interactive sound recording demonstration foley type show? During my first trip to the world it was 1997 and I remember I got selected to go up and bang the pots & pans for the sound effects for an episode of the 101 Dalmatians TV series. Based on what I've heard about "Sounds Dangerous" this old attraction was better so I wonder why they changed it.


----------



## littlewitch34

DisneyGirl421 said:


> @Frizzbird:  lol thats awesome!  I love Katie.  She actually just came to visit last week, I missed her!
> 
> @reecetopher06:  It's basically two jobs in one, as we work both the auditions and the theatre.  the theatre is basically loading/unloading the theatre and keeping track of the quene.   auditions you facilitate the auditioners into the casting directors rooms and check them in for their shows.  it's really cool, cuz we work really close with entertainment and i've gotten to know some of the casting directors and producers really well.  we also have a lot of guest interaction, which I love!  and we do parade control for block party bash (soon to be pixar play countdown to fun parade). * the only sucky part is that sounds dangerous (the horrrible drew carey sound effects attraction) is also a part of idol, so you can get stuck there during your shift*.




That still exists?! Drew Carey's not even that popular anymore (I love him, but really, he's not). I wanted that space converted over into a nap center with cots and little nap cubicles lol.


----------



## Cesilie

These are two of the six costumes I wore at the DCP in DLR 






this one's for cocina (this is in DCA) and is the female version minus the apron. the guys have mint green shirts






This costume you won't see anymore :c (unless they send it elseware) this was from Farmers Market in bugsland and OMG it was the best and most comfy costume I had lol. as funny as it looked... you could basically wear normal clothes underneathe if you wanted and it took a whole 5 mins to get dressed  I will miss the farm. it's getting taken down for carsland


----------



## missalice

Outside this summer. Being non-happy maid. This was my default in-character expression. Except not really as angry/weird as I look here, more emotionless.





In stretch with a fellow CM who was just visiting for the night.


----------



## littlewitch34

missalice said:


> Outside this summer. Being non-happy maid. This was my default in-character expression. Except not really as angry/weird as I look here, more emotionless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In stretch with a fellow CM who was just visiting for the night.




My dream costume!


----------



## missalice

Working there was the best experience of my life. If I could, I would go back and do it all over again. Except, ideally I would be able to extend... alas, being Canadian doesn't allow such privileges.


----------



## themermaidgirl

Missalice, as one Canadian to another, I understand that sadness.

You're so beautiful!  Geez, make me go green with envy


----------



## ashleyrm

My son in his CM costume QSFB at the Mara in the Animal Kingdom Lodge in 2009.


----------



## t-ho

Here's a female costume from Sunset Ranch Market in HS. Normally there's a straw hat but when it gets really cold you can switch to the beanies. And when it gets even colder ( that's right! ) you wear this huge beast of a jacket:


----------



## erincoke

anyone have pics for:
Ye Olde Christmas shoppe in magic kingdom
Main Street Confectionery 
Thanks!


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

Here's a picture of the Epcot turnstile workers costume:

http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee380/CaliDCP/March 23-27/DSCN0605.jpg

We look like tourists, don't we? XD


----------



## Itsjen516

are there any costume that are cotton ? lol
like im scared to die of heat and pass out and need prince charming to save me


----------



## futreWDI

Joanna71985 said:


> The custodial costume is the same at MK, Epcot, and DHS. And it has different coloring at AK.



DAK is officially wearing the blue and yellow custodial gear. Only older CMs that have not turned in the animal pattern one still have them. Cost cutting at its worst.


----------



## futreWDI

souslocéan;35857203 said:
			
		

> I've been Lillian (my real name is Christine) and I swear that was the only day people have taken pictures of me or repeatedly said my name instead of "excuse me, miss".. etc hahah.
> 
> Anyway, I'm Main Entrance strollers/wheelchairs/ECVs/lockers/etc at Magic Kingdom.. we have the same costume as the turnstile folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very flattering. The other day someone asked if I worked there.. I kind of stared at her for a moment before replying.



They actually have new costumes this year. They are deep red, navy, and gold. Kind of awesome actually.


----------



## kenziekinz09

Any new pictures?


----------



## disneyworldwishes

Do most shorts/skirt costumes also have the option of pants? I'm probably going to have a disney tattoo on my ankle by the time I hopefully start the ICP so would need to cover it....


----------



## taigirl87

disneyworldwishes said:


> Do most shorts/skirt costumes also have the option of pants? I'm probably going to have a disney tattoo on my ankle by the time I hopefully start the ICP so would need to cover it....



When I worked in fantasyland, there was a pants/shorts option, but it was only for when we were scheduled to work outside carts, If we were to be working inside we had to wear the skirt. According to the Disney look, when wearing skirts, you have to wear pantyhose, so you could possibly get thicker ones and you'd be okay (I do advice not getting full control top whatever you call them. Those in the heat = bad idea!!! Lol I ended up getting the knee high kinds and wearing bike shorts underneath, because you never know when a gust of wind will cone around ha ha)


----------



## disneyworldwishes

taigirl87 said:


> When I worked in fantasyland, there was a pants/shorts option, but it was only for when we were scheduled to work outside carts, If we were to be working inside we had to wear the skirt. According to the Disney look, when wearing skirts, you have to wear pantyhose, so you could possibly get thicker ones and you'd be okay (I do advice not getting full control top whatever you call them. Those in the heat = bad idea!!! Lol I ended up getting the knee high kinds and wearing bike shorts underneath, because you never know when a gust of wind will cone around ha ha)



Uh oh, I'm not a fan of skirts  do they really force women to wear them instead of pants? That surprises me, I thought we'd gotten past the idea that women must wear skirts to work!!!


----------



## castmember19

I have always admired the Mexico costume! The white dress... it's so beautiful! And I bet it's super comfortable as well. I seriously spent a few weeks looking for a similar one once I got home to wear just for fun.


----------



## lilmissdisney216

/\My MK Fairy Godmother In Training Costume (I worked at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique during my CP- Spring Advantage 2011) [sans the slippers] 






/\DTD Fairy Godmother In Training (my primary work location; MK was only for Extra Hours/Deployment) 






/\Parking Attendant. Worked MK Parking Lot for Grad Nite 2011. This was a really comfy and kinda cute costume!! 

 Those are the pics that I have for now!!! 

 Meredith


----------



## taigirl87

disneyworldwishes said:


> Uh oh, I'm not a fan of skirts  do they really force women to wear them instead of pants? That surprises me, I thought we'd gotten past the idea that women must wear skirts to work!!!



Yes they are pretty adamant about it. The only time there were really exceptions was if the weather turned bad and they closed the carts for a while so you had to work inside. I worked with some girls who didn't like to wear the skirts but still had to wear them. I liked them, personally. Also, any pants/skirts/shorts are to be worn at the natural waistline, so nothing lays at your hips. Disney isn't about being in fashion, it's about theme and looking professional.


----------



## Joanna71985

Here are a couple from GMR:


----------



## taigirl87

Joanna71985 said:


> Here are a couple from GMR:



Joanna you look so cute!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

taigirl87 said:


> Joanna you look so cute!!!



Aw, thank you!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

So I was planning on looking for all my costume pictures and sharing them (and I might still do that for my QSFB costumes) but then I saw this picture and it always makes me smile and share it with the world! 






These are my fellow Spring '11 CP photographers from MK doing the smolder!
The costume in the corners are what we wear when we work at Main Street, including Town Square Theater where you can meet Mickey and the princesses.


----------



## elphie101

Even though it was posted by someone else earlier, this is Tomorrowland Attractions! It's the same for men and women, and sadly there is no shorts option (which made July/August brutal). The only exception is the Tomorrowland Speedway, they have a different costume entirely and can choose to wear shorts.





.........minus the balloons of course.

And quite possibly the best costume you could ever wear.......the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party costume!






This costume is worn on party nights by CMs working the front turnstiles, certain outdoor F&B and Merch CMs (think food carts and glowing merchandise), parade audience control, and CMs working treat locations (they pull from the cast of each land's attractions to man the candy stations, which is how I got so lucky).


----------



## Praise2Him

This may have been posted, but since we're in Tomorrowland, here is the Merchandise costume for girls - guys is the same except for no pink on the shirt, just teal & purple. You can wear pants or shorts.


----------



## taigirl87

Praise2Him said:


> This may have been posted, but since we're in Tomorrowland, here is the Merchandise costume for girls - guys is the same except for no pink on the shirt, just teal & purple. You can wear pants or shorts.



I was deployed to Tomorrowland for a week and I loved that costume for some reason lol! I normally worked in fantasyland so it was a definite change for me! So funny story, as I was used to putting my skirt on and that buttoned in the back, the first time I put my Tomorrowland pants on I put them on backwards! I felt rather stupid but it makes for. Good story!


----------



## jewjubean

elphie101 said:


> Even though it was posted by someone else earlier, this is Tomorrowland Attractions! It's the same for men and women, and sadly there is no shorts option (which made July/August brutal). The only exception is the Tomorrowland Speedway, they have a different costume entirely and can choose to wear shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........minus the balloons of course.
> 
> And quite possibly the best costume you could ever wear.......the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party costume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This costume is worn on party nights by CMs working the front turnstiles, certain outdoor F&B and Merch CMs (think food carts and glowing merchandise), parade audience control, and CMs working treat locations (they pull from the cast of each land's attractions to man the candy stations, which is how I got so lucky).






I was about to post my costume!! Stitch spring 10'!!!!  Tell Jenna her Cajun friend Julia says hello!!


----------



## saturdaygirl

i just went through this entire thread, lol and it seems like EVERYONE worked in the parks! i used to think it wasn't fair because i wanted to work in the parks and i got placed at the wide world of sports, but after picking up shifts and being deployed to epcot, i'm so glad my home spot was the wws!

disney's wide world of sports





mgm, i forgot where, but it was near the turkey legs by the tower of terror; i picked up a shift for a day


----------



## Praise2Him

taigirl87 said:


> I was deployed to Tomorrowland for a week and I loved that costume for some reason lol! I normally worked in fantasyland so it was a definite change for me! So funny story, as I was used to putting my skirt on and that buttoned in the back, the first time I put my Tomorrowland pants on I put them on backwards! I felt rather stupid but it makes for. Good story!



Ha Ha that is a cute story!  Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## taigirl87

Praise2Him said:


> Ha Ha that is a cute story!  Sounds like something I would do.



Thanks! I'm just glad I figured it out before I went onstage!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Double post. See below.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

A while back I posted of my EPCOT flag shirt. Now I'm back... with more. 

The first one is still ODF at Epcot. Everyone wearing red shirt/tan pants can walk anywhere in the park. Anyone wearing tan pants with that purplely multi color shirt can only be in Future World!





The next is of my *costuming* costume.
Sorry, pic isn't too clear.


----------



## Kellystitch

jewjubean said:


> I was about to post my costume!! Stitch spring 10'!!!!  Tell Jenna her Cajun friend Julia says hello!!



Julia - you didn't know Jenna transferred to Future World? I thought you did..?


----------



## KiSsMySaSs89

I just looked through all of these and didn't see any pictures of Toontown at WDW. Although it's kind of irrelevant now since it's closed sad1, I decided to post two of my favorite pictures taken there. Every now and then-when the lines were slow-the mice and the princesses would come out into the store and greet the guests...and...well, us.











As you can see, there was a pants or shorts option. But, also you can see the different types of lanyards you can get.

In the first picture on the back row, Kellie (girl on far right) and I (Next to Cinderella with the Minnie headband) have the lanyards that go around your neck. Those lanyards are held together with velcro that sometimes decides never to work again, hence the celebration buttons holding it together. These are supposed to carry 10 or 12 pins... I say supposed to because you lose backs, create magical moments...sometimes you lose a few.

Melissa Jo (on the far right on the ground) has a pouch. You can put different things inside of it. Some people carried around markers and pens, extra pin backs, or things like their phones, and the pins are on a felt flap in the front (say that 10 times fast). These are supposed to carry 8 or 9. As you can see, she's missing quite a few.

Dann (Next to Melissa Jo...and only guy there) has a clip on lanyard and his is green, meaning he can only trade with kids 12 and under. I'm not sure if the clip on lanyard is allowed normally-at least for Merch. We were only supposed to use it if we were stocking and it had the key we needed on it. I'm not sure how many it was supposed to hold. Probably 6, but it was never full, so I don't know.


----------



## Epic Mickey

This thread is making me really jealous of you CP'ers, if Only my parents would let me do the college program, but anyways, loving all the pics of the costumes/uniforms you guys wore, I was just wondering does anyone have any pictures of the costumes worn by Cast Member and the Walt Disney Family Museum? Also, I already now what Cast Members at Disney Stores wear since you see them whenever you go to a store but I know some Stores have Stock/Overnight stock positions, does anyone have a picture of what a cast member would wear as a Stock Cast Member/Overnight Stock Cast Member at a Disney Store? Keep these pictures coming BTW, maybe, just maybe one day, I will be employed by Disney in one sector or another of their company.


----------



## taigirl87

Epic Mickey said:


> This thread is making me really jealous of you CP'ers, if Only my parents would let me do the college program, but anyways, loving all the pics of the costumes/uniforms you guys wore, I was just wondering does anyone have any pictures of the costumes worn by Cast Member and the Walt Disney Family Museum? Also, I already now what Cast Members at Disney Stores wear since you see them whenever you go to a store but I know some Stores have Stock/Overnight stock positions, does anyone have a picture of what a cast member would wear as a Stock Cast Member/Overnight Stock Cast Member at a Disney Store? Keep these pictures coming BTW, maybe, just maybe one day, I will be employed by Disney in one sector or another of their company.



The people who work at the Walt Disney family museum aren't cast members, as the museum isn't owned by Disney, but wants descendants. I went there last December on my honeymoon and I'm pretty sure they just had black pants and white polo/dress shirts. It was a very simple uniform. I didnt have any pictures of the museum as they do not allow pictures to be taken anywhere except for the trophy room at the beginning. I got in trouble for taking a picture of a Peter pan attraction poster near the coat check/bathrooms, and I wasn't in the exhibit yet! It was a beautiful museum, but I was very disappointed by the employees attitudes, except for one lady at the gift shop, she seemed as if she worked at a park before.


----------



## Epic Mickey

taigirl87 said:


> The people who work at the Walt Disney family museum aren't cast members, as the museum isn't owned by Disney, but wants descendants. I went there last December on my honeymoon and I'm pretty sure they just had black pants and white polo/dress shirts. It was a very simple uniform. I didnt have any pictures of the museum as they do not allow pictures to be taken anywhere except for the trophy room at the beginning. I got in trouble for taking a picture of a Peter pan attraction poster near the coat check/bathrooms, and I wasn't in the exhibit yet! It was a beautiful museum, but I was very disappointed by the employees attitudes, except for one lady at the gift shop, she seemed as if she worked at a park before.


Really?!?!?!?! mhmhmhmh, that's odd but anyways, so i'm guessing most of the benefits given to Cast Members aren't given to them then, huh? Also, Does anyone have any other pictures to share, just thought i'd bump this thread as it could be beneficial to some people. I also have another question, are most of the people who work in the Downtown Disney district employees of the store they work for or are they also Cast Members as well, A little off-topic I know but I was just wondering because if they are Cast members, i'd love to see pics of some employees from the downtown disney district.


----------



## spiroff.natasha

Here is my costume! I was FSFB at Cinderella's Royal Table during the Spring 2011 program


----------



## LMKerins

ugh natasha you're killing me with your cuteness


----------



## jewjubean

Kellystitch said:


> Julia - you didn't know Jenna transferred to Future World? I thought you did..?




SERIOUSLY KELLY! !!!!!! I miss her lol!
I forgot i guess.


PS your a stalker!


----------



## spiroff.natasha

LMKerins said:


> ugh natasha you're killing me with your cuteness



which one am I?


----------



## jeenyus720

Damhsa04 said:


> That's from Boardwalk in July.  They were doing Cupid Shuffle or something.



That might actually be me in the middle hahaha i cant really tell from the low resolution. If it is, that was during in service training because i never danced at boardwalk, only yacht and beach.


----------



## LMKerins

spiroff.natasha said:


> which one am I?



The prettiest one there, obviousleeee


----------



## PineappleFloat

I'm in photopass... so I'll probably be thrown on Mainstreet and get to wear some sexy knickerbackers! :-/


----------



## BigDreamer

Here's me on my last day at EPCOT. It was AMAZING!!!


----------



## bellebookworm9

lilmissdisney216 said:


> /\Parking Attendant. Worked MK Parking Lot for Grad Nite 2011. This was a really comfy and kinda cute costume!!



Are girls required to wear skirts for this role? I'm doing Main Entrance Operations in Spring '12. Also, does anyone have pictures of the new MK entrance and DHS entrance costumes?


----------



## SportsChick

It's a skort and is very comfortable. I much prefer that costume (I work Auto Plaza) to my Epcot ME costume.


----------



## Cais

I've got a few, having worked in Magic Kingdom Attractions and picking up a lot of shifts on EHH.

First off is a great one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is for the Halloween parties. I wore this for treat and PAC shifts, treats are given to MK Attractions so if you want one make friends with us people get pretty tired of them after your eighth one or so.






This is the PAC (Parade Audience Control) costume with the hat. I've never worn the hat to work but I got it since none of my regular costumes get hats! I usually managed to snag at least one PAC shift a week.






I've never worked mansion but I work in the area so I had to check the costume out once haha.






And here's my normal costume as a Pirate of the Caribbean. Not visible: the awesome stripey socks. This is pretty much my comfiest costume, I also have the red shirt.


----------



## thomask7818

Does anyone know what the Mousekeeping costume looks like for men at Coronado Springs?  Haven't seen a picture of a male Mousekeeper anywhere!


----------



## DISshopkeeper

nevermind... couldn't get pics to work.


----------



## GoblinKingsMom

vickalamode said:


> This is actually the mousekeeping costume at All-Star now:



I have a questions about this. What color are the shoes? I need to go buy some and have not been able to find this out yet. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CassandraD

I heard that Disney just updated their Custodial uniforms, could anyone post pictures of their new ones? And what would you wear in costuming? I mean you aren't really interacting with the public a lot but you're still working...


----------



## Praise2Him

CassandraD said:


> I heard that Disney just updated their Custodial uniforms, could anyone post pictures of their new ones? And what would you wear in costuming? I mean you aren't really interacting with the public a lot but you're still working...



Post 198 on page 14 of this thread has a photo of my DD wearing her Costuming costume.


----------



## Joanna71985

CassandraD said:


> I heard that Disney just updated their Custodial uniforms, could anyone post pictures of their new ones? And what would you wear in costuming? I mean you aren't really interacting with the public a lot but you're still working...



As of now, it's only MK that has changed the custodial costume. It's all white, with a red belt.


----------



## heaven2dc

Praise2Him said:


> This may have been posted, but since we're in Tomorrowland, here is the Merchandise costume for girls - guys is the same except for no pink on the shirt, just teal & purple. You can wear pants or shorts.



Your costume looks so comfortable!  You look so pretty! 

I have my interview Monday night for Disneyland CP and I am excited and scared at the same time!  I hope to get hospitality (as probably dozens of others) - are you still in the program?  and if so, are you WDW or DL?  I am worried that if I get accepted and live in the housing that I'll not fit in (I'm a much older college student than you and lots of others - I'm 50+).


----------



## lengsila

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Post pictures of you and your friends in your CM costumes with a description of where you work in WDW!


----------



## lengsila

lengsila said:


>


----------



## lengsila

lengsila said:


>


----------



## lengsila

lengsila said:


>


----------



## lengsila

lengsila said:


>


----------



## Joanna71985

Just curious, but what was the purpose of that?


----------



## mrsxsparrow

Joanna71985 said:


> Just curious, but what was the purpose of that?



I would guess an attempt to get to ten posts for some reason?


----------



## Praise2Him

heaven2dc said:


> Your costume looks so comfortable!  You look so pretty!
> 
> I have my interview Monday night for Disneyland CP and I am excited and scared at the same time!  I hope to get hospitality (as probably dozens of others) - are you still in the program?  and if so, are you WDW or DL?  I am worried that if I get accepted and live in the housing that I'll not fit in (I'm a much older college student than you and lots of others - I'm 50+).



Aww thank you - you're so sweet! I was disappointed at first not to be able to wear one of the cute old fashioned dresses, but now I'm all about the comfort! 

Actually I'm not a CP, I'm Seasonal, but my DD was a CP a couple of years ago, so that's why I've been on the College Board - that and it also helped me with my interview last June for Seasonal! My dream is to be in Hospitality in a few years when I move to Florida and go Part Time.

I'm at WDW and I know that there are LOTS of older CPs here. I'm not sure about DL, but I'm sure you'll fit in and have lots of fun regardless! I actually considered doing the CP before I got hired as Seasonal and I'm about your age (51), so go for it and have a blast! 

Good Luck on your interview and let us know how it turns out!!!


----------



## Macca1111

Don't know if anyone is still interested in photos, but I did go back and look through my stuff, and I found a bunch that haven't been posted yet, from myself and my first CP roomies (Fall 2010) so I'm going to share them anyway!
My roomate Andrea, who worked QSBF at DHS




I couldn't get a picture of Laura in her Character attendant costume, but this is the optional hat!  Costume is blue shirt and khaki pants/shorts.




Here's me in the Friendship Boat Captain costume - I stopped wearing the hat almost immediately, but it's kinda cute.




Chrissy worked at Whispering Canyon in the Wilderness Lodge.




Haley in her Trend-D outfit - it actually was very cute, and she was cute in it.




Me (blurry, sorry) in raingear, which I did need quite a few times.




and me by the Friendship II, in training.




Me in the flag costume, for working the Epcot concert series...you can see my pin hip lanyard (can't wear actual lanyard on the boats) and my crowd counter.  Also my awesome sunglasses tanline.  We wore the same shorts/pants as the boat ones.




and James busting out of his because he assumed he should wear a small here too...check your stuff!




And last one, I swear...this is what I'd wear when it was cold - boat captains got the nice black peacoats (which I wore EVERYWHERE because I didn't pack a winter jacket - turns out it gets cold in Florida in the winter...) the black beanies and white gloves.  The gloves are crap and don't do much to keep out the cold, which is why I was very glad for handwarmers - I used more last winter than I have the whole rest of my life! And yes, I took off my nametag so I could get a picture with Baloo and Stitch on my way into work.  I did it many a time, IG is great for random characters because they train there where it's not so busy.


----------



## heaven2dc

Praise2Him said:


> Aww thank you - you're so sweet! I was disappointed at first not to be able to wear one of the cute old fashioned dresses, but now I'm all about the comfort!
> 
> Actually I'm not a CP, I'm Seasonal, but my DD was a CP a couple of years ago, so that's why I've been on the College Board - that and it also helped me with my interview last June for Seasonal! My dream is to be in Hospitality in a few years when I move to Florida and go Part Time.
> 
> I'm at WDW and I know that there are LOTS of older CPs here. I'm not sure about DL, but I'm sure you'll fit in and have lots of fun regardless! I actually considered doing the CP before I got hired as Seasonal and I'm about your age (51), so go for it and have a blast!
> 
> Good Luck on your interview and let us know how it turns out!!!



Thank you for replying!  I had my interview last night and it lasted 25 mins - her name was Danielle and she was so sweet and patient.  I tried not to be nervous.  My role choices were Front Desk, Guest Services, and Vacation Planner and she didn't ask any questions related to any other roles and said with my college background I shouldn't have a problem getting into one of the hospitality roles.  I can't believe you're 51!!!  I thought you were in your 30's - I love people younger than me (mostly because I have 5 kids 18-34 and lots of their friends have hung out at our house).  I will keep you updated when I get my acceptance email (notice I said "when"  )

I am searching on here for some Disneyland hotel costumes - any suggestions anyone on how to search for some?


----------



## Amanda132

I just got accepted for fall 2012 as vacation planner!  Does anyone know what the costumes look like?


----------



## DISshopkeeper

Amanda132 said:


> I just got accepted for fall 2012 as vacation planner!  Does anyone know what the costumes look like?



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Amanda132 said:


> I just got accepted for fall 2012 as vacation planner!  Does anyone know what the costumes look like?



CONGRATS!!

Costume varies based on the location.


----------



## MelissaMouse

Hey everyone! 
This costume is for Fantasmic Ushers, I loved this one:





And this one is for the Resort Bus Greeter, plain ol'...I liked it


----------



## bellebookworm9

I was a CP at Epcot Main Entrance (turnstiles and toll plaza).

This was my costume for Main Entrance (not the shoes).





This was my costume for International Gateway turnstiles.





People have already posted pictures of the parking/toll plaza costumes, and they're the same at all parks (the banana suit). That was my favorite costume-as someone else said, it's comfy and kind of cute!

I picked up shifts at Pecos Bill's/Tortuga Tavern.





As well as at Pinocchio Village Haus.




I really liked that costume!

From left to right: Pirates of the Caribbean, Dinosaur, me, and Animal Kingdom Vacation Planner/Park Greeter.


----------



## Aspiring

Did anyone have any qualms with their costume? Was it itchy or anything?


----------



## sephorachick

Aspiring said:


> Did anyone have any qualms with their costume? Was it itchy or anything?



I worked in Fantasyland & wore a skirt,blouse & cincher. i was never iotchy or anything. GL


----------



## bellebookworm9

Aspiring said:


> Did anyone have any qualms with their costume? Was it itchy or anything?



The only one of my costumes that was uncomfortable in the slightest was the International Gateway one. If you got a bright, full colored shirt, it was bount to be new and therefore "starchy". But if you went for an older faded one, it was as soft and worn as could be.


----------



## Aspiring

sephorachick said:
			
		

> I worked in Fantasyland & wore a skirt,blouse & cincher. i was never iotchy or anything. GL



Thank you.


----------



## Aspiring

bellebookworm9 said:
			
		

> The only one of my costumes that was uncomfortable in the slightest was the International Gateway one. If you got a bright, full colored shirt, it was bount to be new and therefore "starchy". But if you went for an older faded one, it was as soft and worn as could be.



Awesome


----------



## BeachPrincesss

I got accepted for Merch Spring Advantage! Does anyone know if generally all the costumes are the sameish? Also, how many locations get to wear skirts? I would kill for BBB's costumes, so cute.


----------



## Joanna71985

BeachPrincesss said:


> I got accepted for Merch Spring Advantage! Does anyone know if generally all the costumes are the sameish? Also, how many locations get to wear skirts? I would kill for BBB's costumes, so cute.



No, not really. Each location will have a different costume (some have pants, some have skirts, ect). And there are many locations that wear dresses/skirts. I worked in 2 that did (Fantasyland has a blue skirt, and Liberty Square has a dress).


----------



## Aspiring

Does anyone have a picture of the female lifeguard costume?


----------



## hollisterluva92

I just got accepted as costuming for the Spring 2013 Advantage DCP! Anyone have any pictures??


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

This is when I worked at once upon a toy at downtown disney merchandise






this is merchandise when I worked tatooine traders when I was deployed for star wars weekends [its the gift shop after star tours]






Adventureland merchandise [Where you meet aladdin and jasmine in front of the magic carpets of aladdin]





Pirates of the Caribbean gift shop merch


----------



## littlewitch34

Hollywoodhaha said:


> This is when I worked at once upon a toy at downtown disney merchandise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is merchandise when I worked tatooine traders when I was deployed for star wars weekends [its the gift shop after star tours]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adventureland merchandise [Where you meet aladdin and jasmine in front of the magic carpets of aladdin]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean gift shop merch



I wore 3/4 of those costumes too, while my home location was OUAT. I hated the Adventureland ones, though they were comfy! I liked Pirates, but the only belt I could get was so snug it was uncomfortable. Toy's costume is, well... a little nondescript and I was just happy to have pants that fit.


----------



## Wishes Count

This was  Merch at EPCOT MouseGear. Fair wings not included, I was merchantaining!






This is Merch at Tren-D at Downtown Disney






Tower of Terror Gifts at Hollywood Studios, they also use this in other parts of the park.






Rock n Roller Coaster Gifts at Hollywood Studios.


----------



## leeg229

Delete


----------



## KMGtwirler

Does anyone know how girls can wear their hair? I have a few family friends who work at corporate Disney and told me I got World Towers at Epcot, so I'll be in that flag costume I think. I have waist length hair and I love wearing it down, so I'm hoping for merchandise I'll be able to keep it down. Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

You can wear it down - just don't let your hair cover your name tag.


----------



## BeckerzCP09

anyone know if there's a link to mostly DisneyLAND costumes? cause they have a lot of different role areas [attractions/merch] and was wondering what they looked like

nevermind i found it on the Hub


----------



## PrincessTor

~Zephyr~ said:


> Kali River Rapids, coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sexay. I'm the one that you can picture saying the Kool-Aid Man's "Oh Yeah!" line. That was a particularly comfortable costume, I tell ya. I was happy with that thing. Sometimes, if I wasn't going out for the rest of the day, I'd just stay in my costume in my apartment and lounge about in it.




This post is two years old, but I was just looking through this thread and I know the blonde girl on the right in that picture!! Such a small world!


----------



## Wishes Count

bump  lots of good info on here


----------



## dairylives

Disney's Yacht and Beach Club Front Desk/Concierge, Curbside costumes.


----------



## jordanri

here is some recreation costumes and a yb front desk


----------



## Epen99

thank.


----------



## likelove

Hi all..


----------



## penlike

Hello everybody.


----------



## cwhite92

Me in the middle working at Backlot Express Quick Service in Hollywood Studios: 






Heres my roommate, she worked at the America Pavillion in Epcot at the Quick Service restaurant there:


----------



## dvczerfs

heres some of mk odf!!


















also worked at cin. royal table in the castle


----------



## TheWickerMan

This was my last ride as a cast member.


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

this is a really giant picture. but i'm the one in the middle (with the fish lips haha). I was in Epcot Parking!


----------



## likelove

Only older CMs that have not turned in the animal pattern one still have them.


----------



## dawnmichele

With a bunch of us about to head off to start our programs, this would be a great time to revive this thread! Past cast members, (merchandise especially ), please post pictures of your costumes?


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Tomorrowland Attractions: Space Mountain






Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party


----------



## Chainsaw

I think its cute!! An Epcot version of a Hawaiian shirt!! Cool!



Tiffanova said:


> This is the costume for Epcot Futureworld North Merchandise (Strollers and Giftstop/Package Pick-Up).  It's also what the CMs at the Main Entrance wear.


----------



## PghDisneyDarling

Since someone brought this post back up, here is my costume from the Emporium!



This was my last night as a CP for fall 2014, after park close on an empty Main Street! I have some pretty great pictures from this night. The costume was pretty comfy and I just wore yoga pants under my skirt every night. Snow White bow not included, that's my Main Street Merchantaining touch 




leeg229 said:


> Ok I have a few to add here.



 Sup Gerry, where's your Empo costume?


----------



## leeg229

PghDisneyDarling said:


> Sup Gerry, where's your Empo costume?



Shhhhhhhhh those were from before my Emporium days


----------



## b_man95

Question, do you guys know what costumes from Studios Icon Attractions have the shorts options? Icon attractions should be Muppets, Star Tours, GMR, Indiana Jones, and Frozen sing along.


----------

